# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - May 2013



## editor (May 2, 2013)

Finally this month's thread is here. Let's make May's thread a dynamite thread! 

*high fives Mr Tapatalk


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2013)

This seems to be a thread in motion.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 2, 2013)

It's a day late


----------



## TruXta (May 2, 2013)

THE FUTURE IS HERE


----------



## editor (May 2, 2013)

RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW


----------



## TruXta (May 2, 2013)

So, any good gossip lately?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 2, 2013)

PEOPLE ARE SHOUTING ON THIS THREAD FOR SOME REASON


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 2, 2013)

i love you May thread, never leave us x


----------



## simonSW2 (May 2, 2013)

Just passed Jamm and the car wash banners have been replaced and updated with no mention of a cafe.

*conflicting emotions*


----------



## Chilavert (May 2, 2013)

Better late than never.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2013)

simonSW2 said:
			
		

> Just passed Jamm and the car wash banners have been replaced and updated with no mention of a cafe.
> 
> *conflicting emotions*


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2013)

Just saw this. 







Minet film club 
Minet Library, Knatchbull Rd
Tuesday, 7th of May


----------



## OvalhouseDB (May 3, 2013)

I've gone all goosepimply at the thought of that film. So good.


----------



## ash (May 3, 2013)

PAPA's park are running a film night I think it's this weekend can't remember what they're showing but it's free entry if you become a member/friend of Papas.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 3, 2013)

There is an impressive looking structure taking shape at the front of Cycooldelic's premises on Brixton Road
...... from what I can see it looks like some kind of raised wooden terrace.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2013)

The Paulet Arms?


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2013)

Some spring Brixton blossom to lighten the thread mood.


----------



## Rushy (May 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Some spring Brixton blossom to lighten the thread mood.


 
Where's that? Looks like Barrow Cum Finknottle.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2013)

Rushy said:
			
		

> Where's that? Looks like Barrow Cum Finknottle.



On the edge of Myatts Fields Park. Lovely little cottage  I assume at one point it was the park keepers lodgings. May have a look/ask in the Lambeth archives tomorrow.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2013)

Oh fuck. The Victorian houses by the old Medusa (on Coldharbour Lane) now have a Haart 'development opportunity' sign.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Just saw this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh, I might go


----------



## footballerslegs (May 4, 2013)

ash said:


> PAPA's park are running a film night I think it's this weekend can't remember what they're showing but it's free entry if you become a member/friend of Papas.


 
I'd double check but I think it's Back to the Future, being shown tomorrow night.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2013)

There is something in Herne Hill this weekend too? Some sort of cinema club thing, in the Regent I think.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2013)

Walked past the Christian book shop on Brixton Road this morning and it 'looked like' it might be closing  the place was nearly empty and there were people in there clearing out the rest


----------



## EastEnder (May 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Walked past the Christian book shop on Brixton Road this morning and it 'looked like' it might be closing  the place was nearly empty and there were people in there clearing out the rest


Literacy rates amongst Christians have been steadily declining ever since the advent of the God channel made bible reading superfluous.


----------



## Kanda (May 5, 2013)

Two Ferrari's revving their engines and gentrifying the area on CHL last night...


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2013)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Two Ferrari's revving their engines and gentrifying the area on CHL last night...



Sorry


----------



## EastEnder (May 6, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Sorry


Don't worry, it'd take a lot more than a Ferrari before you could be considered as gentrifying somewhere.


----------



## peterkro (May 6, 2013)

Shame someone didn't take the opportunity too make two "flaming Ferraris".


----------



## Chilavert (May 6, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Sorry


Parking them both on double yellows Badgers, for shame.


----------



## shygirl (May 6, 2013)

Just see a game of cops and robbers unfolding outside my block.  Cops in hot pursuit of boys on bikes, who jumped garden fences and ran off down 'shooters alley' (beside Brixton mosque).  Me thinks it could be a difficult summer.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2013)

Helicopter has been overhead by Loughborough Rd for some time.


----------



## colacubes (May 6, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Helicopter has been overhead by Loughborough Rd for some time.


 
It's over us in central Brixton and has been for at least 30 minutes


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2013)

Silly season is here


----------



## kikiscrumbles (May 6, 2013)

Hmmm - weirdly I felt distinctly unsettled by a leary bunch of young lads on bikes yesterday - even tho I was on my bike - had to cycle up to the nearest pedestrians and walk in step with them. Since suffering terrifying street violence a few years back [on Millionaires' Row, ie Groveway] I always trust my instincts these days. 

On a jauntier note, more free films [hope nobody's posted this already, apols if so..]
http://www.freefilmfestivals.org/whats-on/herne-hill.html
Spirited Away in Brockwell Park! Picnic-blanket-tastic
*11.05.2013 *
19.30 h *The Night of the Taranta* *Half Moon Pub* *Herne Hill Free Film Festival*
*18.05.2013 *
20.30 h *Spirited Away* *Brockwell Park* *Herne Hill Free Film Festival*
*19.05.2013 *
18.30 h *Inside Out + The True Legend of Tony Vilar* *Prince Regent Pub* *Herne Hill Free Film Festival*
*25.05.2013 *
20.00 h *48 hour film competition finale* *Half Moon Pub* *Herne Hill Free Film Festival*
*01.06.2013 *
21.00 h *Eat, Drink, Man, Woman* *Station Square* *Herne Hill Free Film Festival*


----------



## Kanda (May 6, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Parking them both on double yellows Badgers, for shame.


 
Has no-one noticed they're on the wrong side of the road??


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2013)

Helicopter back again


----------



## pissflaps (May 7, 2013)

"Hmmm - weirdly I felt distinctly unsettled by a leary bunch of young lads on bikes yesterday "

LFGSS track day, innit.

 fixies & fists edition.


----------



## shygirl (May 7, 2013)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Hmmm - weirdly I felt distinctly unsettled by a leary bunch of young lads on bikes yesterday - even tho I was on my bike - had to cycle up to the nearest pedestrians and walk in step with them. Since suffering terrifying street violence a few years back [on Millionaires' Row, ie Groveway] I always trust my instincts these days.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your experience a few years back. Good strategy, walking alongside other people when in doubt, safety in numbers and all that. I've always gone with my gut feelings, and its served me well over the years.


----------



## simonSW2 (May 7, 2013)

Any tips for finding watch repairs in Brixton?

Google not proving fruitful so far.. there must be somewhere local I can fix a watch?


----------



## colacubes (May 7, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Any tips for finding watch repairs in Brixton?
> 
> Google not proving fruitful so far.. there must be somewhere local I can fix a watch?


 
Stuart the Watchman.  Popes Road end of Brixton market.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (May 8, 2013)

Thank you Shygirl - and I agree completely. I knew I was in trouble that last time but tried to talk myself out of my unease - total disaster. Strange how a certain kind of attention, even a single look, instantly puts you on the alert. A friend of mine who was approached by a mugger [and she could smell trouble too] fell in step with a man passing by and murmered 'Can I walk with you, I'm being mugged.' This stranger turned out to be a total hero and walked her all the way home without question - she was so relieved and grateful but didn't get his number to thank him. Tall fella with shoulder-length dreads, early 40s, who helped a random woman near Stockwell Tube last October - if you ever read U75, you're our urban hero and a true gentleman - get in touch and we'll buy you a pint!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 8, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Stuart the Watchman. Popes Road end of Brixton market.


 
Doesn't he just do straps and batteries?


----------



## editor (May 9, 2013)

Barrington Road is currently closed with several cop cars in attendance


----------



## editor (May 9, 2013)

They're appears to be a big crane or fire engine ladder going up. Very odd.


----------



## Chilavert (May 9, 2013)

A stretch of the pavement on Brixton Hill just up from the Fridge (by Porden Road) was taped off with a few police hanging around when I went past half an hour ago. Any idea what happened?


----------



## colacubes (May 9, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> A stretch of the pavement on Brixton Hill just up from the Fridge (by Porden Road) was taped off with a few police hanging around when I went past half an hour ago. Any idea what happened?


 
Apparently (according to a few places on twitter) some protestors broke into the town hall at 3am and are occupying it so could be related to that.


----------



## ffsear (May 9, 2013)

Squatters have broken in I heard,   threatening to throw furniture off the roof.


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2013)

ffsear said:
			
		

> Squatters have broken in I heard,   threatening to throw furniture off the roof.



(((Ikea)))


----------



## Frumious B. (May 9, 2013)

Can anyone suggest venues which might allow a refugee charity to have a fund-raising party? With 300 guests? It was going to be in a cafe in Market Row, but the numbers have got too big.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Can anyone suggest venues which might allow a refugee charity to have a fund-raising party? With 300 guests? It was going to be in a cafe in Market Row, but the numbers have got too big.


Evening? Day? Weekend? Or weekday?

Effra Social could be a good starting point.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Evening? Day? Weekend? Or weekday?


 
Good question, I'll find out.


----------



## MillwallShoes (May 9, 2013)

just pulled up to roll a smoke at the herne hill end of railton road and a glass smashed near my car. looked around, saw nothing. my prince far i was a bit loud - my windows were shaking, might have been that  . turned it down! either that or my giant millwall sticker on back window! anyone know what that was about??? (i await the "because you're a cunt/wanker, etc"). oh well. felt a bit hairy tbh!


----------



## grubby local (May 11, 2013)

just watching a late night football discussion programme in brazil and one of the presenters is wearing a brixton green party t-shirt?!

as you were.
gx


----------



## editor (May 11, 2013)

Albert was ace tonight


----------



## TopCat (May 11, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Squatters have broken in I heard, threatening to throw furniture off the roof.


Old skool!


----------



## editor (May 11, 2013)

Looks like the Atlantis Bar may have had a bit of trouble last night - I just went past and workmen were replacing smashed windows....


----------



## editor (May 12, 2013)

Tonight's news update: 

It kicked off in the Dogstar rather nastily with four guys attacking a barman on the dance floor before they legged it out of the club
The Juice Bar (or whatever it was called recently) has closed yet again and is up for rent
The Albert was rammed
There was some very drunk people staggering down Coldharbour Lane, including a gaggle of _extremely_ stereotypical hipsters
And yes, there had been window-smashin' trouble at the Atlentis bar last night


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Tonight's news update:
> 
> [*]It kicked off in the Dogstar rather nastily with four guys attacking a barman on the dance floor before they legged it out of the club
> [*]The Juice Bar (or whatever it was called recently) has closed yet again and is up for rent
> ...



I assume that the Dogstar ID scanning precautions mean these cunts will be caught quickly. Four people attacking a barperson is pretty awful, I would hope that the Dogstar security would have caught this


----------



## editor (May 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I assume that the Dogstar ID scanning precautions mean these cunts will be caught quickly.


Coupled with the street CCTV, I'd say that it looks likely they'll get what's coming.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2013)

F1 is on in The Albert


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2013)

What's this I hear about Lambeth council allowing Serco to cordon off a large part of Brockwell Park today for a private event?
Public parks are for everyone.
Everyone go down there now, tear down the barricades and take your space back! 
Not me though, I have chores.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2013)

That's fucking outrageous. And look at the kind of company there are:  "Among its operations are public and private transport and traffic control, aviation, military and nuclear weapons contracts, detention centres and prisons, and schools [--]"



> Come and be part of one of our fun days which are exclusively for Serco employees, their friends and families and for our guests from Whizz-kidz, the UK charity which will be supported by the Serco Foundation.
> 
> Why? To help celebrate our 25th anniversary!
> 
> ...


 
https://www.serco25.com/news/83/don-t-miss-out-on-the-serco-party-of-the-year


----------



## editor (May 12, 2013)

Here's the kind of people Lambeth are letting take over public space for their corporate jollies: 


> Serco has seen a large amount of criticism involving its private prisons and detention centres. In particular, the Union of Christmas Island Workers has said about the Christmas Island detention center, which hosts many refugees as well as 1,000 children who have tried to immigrate into Australia, "Serco's failure to perform is huge."
> 
> Serco has been accused of beating prisoners, not adequately maintaining their physical and mental health, and allowing suicide and self-harm incidents to increase over time. Australian ombudsman Allan Asher said to the Australian radio show AM, "In the first week of June when I visited Christmas Island, more than 30 incidents of self harm by detainees held there were reported." Serco, in a company memo leaked to The Australian, blamed the detainees for "creating a culture of self harm," and using it as a "bargaining tool."
> 
> ...


----------



## Manter (May 12, 2013)

Just had a leaflet through the door from this lot: http://www.thewaytohappiness.org/#/precepts - it's a front for Scientology, I believe.  Didn't know Scientologists did door to door god bothering (can you call it god bothering when they believe in aliens not gods? Unanswered questions of our times...)


----------



## editor (May 12, 2013)

Manter said:


> Just had a leaflet through the door from this lot: http://www.thewaytohappiness.org/#/precepts - it's a front for Scientology, I believe. Didn't know Scientologists did door to door god bothering (can you call it god bothering when they believe in aliens not gods? Unanswered questions of our times...)


Those shitty moralistic videos sure look expensive to make.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2013)

I'm really fucked off about it.  how dare they? It is our park. And they let it to scum like that. Remember when a Serco truck ran over and killed a woman in Brixton? Serco should not be welcome in Lambeth


----------



## Manter (May 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Those shitty moralistic videos sure look expensive to make.


Even the sight of the cultists put my teeth on edge, so I give those stands a wide berth, and go the long way round to avoid Goodge Street station....


----------



## editor (May 12, 2013)

It's a shame that folks didn't get to heart about Serco's private corporate shindig in OUR public space earlier. 
I'm sure all sorts of 'Reclaim The Park' jaunts could have been had.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2013)

Everyone in Brixton should dress up as zombies and shuffle slowly there en masse and give them the fright of their lives


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 12, 2013)

I've been wondering all day what was going on - whatever it is isn't on the flyer of Brockwell Park events.

They've been playing 80s music since about 10am - I can hear it from my window. The compere has just announced that Limahl will shortly be on stage.

The whole thing looks like the Country Show a few days before it opens - half a fairground and a few bits of nothing scattered around, but is covering quite a lot of the park from the top of the hill down towards the Lido / Herne Hill end.
They are playing Kajagoogoo now .


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 12, 2013)

Limahl has gone, now Captain Sensible is on stage.


----------



## leanderman (May 12, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Limahl has gone, now Captain Sensible is on stage.


 
It's taking up a lot of space for what they have on


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2013)

https://twitter.com/DvdScott/status/333562824058089473
Lambeth Council charge Serco alleged £15k for 1 day private event in Brockwell Park. But will they invest cash back in park? #OurPublicSpace


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 12, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It's taking up a lot of space for what they have on


 
And it looks really empty as well (what you can see from the edge of the park anyway).


----------



## editor (May 12, 2013)

I hope that rain isn't spoiling Serco's private corporate bash.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 12, 2013)

ah... we cycled past that on the way to the festival on Goose Green. Our eldest was dying to stop - glad we didn't now.

This hiring the park out for corporate parties seems a bit naughty though... where is the fee going I wonder and how much did it cost Serco?


----------



## T & P (May 12, 2013)

They were allowed to park no fewer than 5 or 6 full size coaches on Norwood Road as well. Didn't help the local traffic much, specially whenever a bus went past them. I don't recall any coaches ever being allowed to park on Norwood Road before. I'm surprised Lambeth didn't line the paths to the tents with red carpet for the cunts while they were at it.


----------



## TruXta (May 12, 2013)

Tonight's our last night as official residents of Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (May 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Tonight's our last night as official residents of Brixton.


 
Why is that?


----------



## shifting gears (May 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> ah... we cycled past that on the way to the festival on Goose Green. Our eldest was dying to stop - glad we didn't now.
> 
> This hiring the park out for corporate parties seems a bit naughty though... where is the fee going I wonder and how much did it cost Serco?



Yeah I wanna know where that fee's going too - gonna email the cunts tomorrow. Not that they ever bother replying - scum of the earth that they are.


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Why is that?


Moving to SE20.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> This hiring the park out for corporate parties seems a bit naughty though... where is the fee going I wonder and how much did it cost Serco?


You would have thought that the "co operative" council may have consulted locals about whether they wanted this private corporate shindig going on in their park.


----------



## Gramsci (May 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Moving to SE20.


 
Thats quite a way out. Sorry to see u go.


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Thats quite a way out. Sorry to see u go.


It's only 12 minutes on the train. But it does feel a bit more suburban yeah. Dammit.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Moving to SE20.


good luck with your move


----------



## lefteri (May 13, 2013)

captain sensible playing a corporate gig for Serco - FFS, that has to be rock bottom for an ex-punk

Serco also run the DLR btw


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 13, 2013)

When those Purple Radio events caused extensive damage to the park back in 2005 the council said they wouldn't run similar events again in the future. Quite a while ago now though. More recently, the council has said the parks across the Borough are 'underused' for events, but they make it bloody difficult for anyone trying to put on their own events.

What are the bets Serco will be running some outsourced/privatised Lambeth services in the near future?


----------



## T & P (May 13, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> When those Purple Radio events caused extensive damage to the park back in 2005 the council said they wouldn't run similar events again in the future. Quite a while ago now though. More recently, the council has said the parks across the Borough are 'underused' for events, but they make it bloody difficult for anyone trying to put on their own events.
> 
> What are the bets Serco will be running some outsourced/privatised Lambeth services in the near future?


 
Clearly gays, lesbians, pot smokers and the likes walk differently to normal people and cause far more damage to the grass. Just like anti war protesters did in Hyde Park.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Tonight's our last night as official residents of Brixton.


 
Phoenix cafe breakfast, pint at the Albert, sneering walk round the villaaage, lunch at Franco Manca, pick up a can from the House of Bottles to drink in the square, film at the Ritzy and dinner at Khans...


----------



## editor (May 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Phoenix cafe breakfast, pint at the Albert, sneering walk round the villaaage, lunch at Franco Manca, pick up a can from the House of Bottles to drink in the square, film at the Ritzy and dinner at Khans...


Perfect Brixton day, although I'd miss out Franco Manca Enterprises Inc as they're firmly 'nu' these days.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> When those Purple Radio events caused extensive damage to the park back in 2005 the council said they wouldn't run similar events again in the future. Quite a while ago now though. More recently, the council has said the parks across the Borough are 'underused' for events, but they make it bloody difficult for anyone trying to put on their own events.
> 
> What are the bets Serco will be running some outsourced/privatised Lambeth services in the near future?


The Green Fair (a solar powered, low noise kind of affair out on by local people) has been turned down repeatedly too, IIRC.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2013)

Brockwell Park Railway is already up and running and has its tenth anniversary on the 26th May. 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/05/brockwell-park-railway-gets-ready-to-celebrate-its-10th-birthday/


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 13, 2013)

my missus has been working on a research project into the success of lambeth's anti-prostitution advertising and has done a little survey.  she has requested i put it on urban, i am sure that putting it here for brixtonites to read is of interest to the community maybe!  men who live in lambeth only please!  it is fully anonymous so there is no chance that I will get to see your answers so no need to worry about honesty and anonymousnessness.


https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/798RK9F


----------



## Winot (May 13, 2013)

Buses along Acre Lane - are they fewer and further-between in the last few months or am I just getting lazy?  Often 10 min wait for 355/35/37 (and each of them should be 10 mins apart so if they were distributed randomly you'd expect a <10 min wait).


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> my missus has been working on a research project into the success of lambeth's anti-prostitution advertising and has done a little survey. she has requested i put it on urban, i am sure that putting it here for brixtonites to read is of interest to the community maybe! men who live in lambeth only please! it is fully anonymous so there is no chance that I will get to see your answers so no need to worry about honesty and anonymousnessness.
> 
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/798RK9F


 
Done for you sir


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 13, 2013)

cheers


----------



## leanderman (May 13, 2013)

What's going on here? (Next to
Bookmongers)


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2013)

Flats and likely a 'metro' supermarket at ground level


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> What's going on here? (Next to
> Bookmongers)


Demolition of ther upper floors of the old bike shop - been going on for a few weeks at least. Inside the shop is a HUGE pile of bricks. I was there earlier and I have to say their scaffolding and walkways are a bit shit - dust and rubble is falling through the cracks and onto the pavement underneath. Shoddy as fuck building practice. I was gonna have a go at them for it, but there was no-one around to talk to.


----------



## Crispy (May 13, 2013)

http://www.urban75.org/blog/old-brixton-cycles-building-on-coldharbour-lane-set-to-be-demolished/


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2013)

Bailiffs set to raid Brixton job centre over £400 unpaid bill  

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/399017/Bailiffs-called-into-job-centre-over-400-unpaid-bill


----------



## editor (May 13, 2013)

There seems to be a growing mass of 'Country Life' style padded jacket types prowling the villaaage. Many with matching flat caps. 
That was an information notice.


----------



## leanderman (May 13, 2013)

editor said:


> There seems to be a growing mass of 'Country Life' style padded jacket types prowling the villaaage. Many with matching flat caps.
> That was an information notice.


 
Annoyingly, those jackets seem to be very mainstream now.


----------



## Ms T (May 13, 2013)

editor said:


> There seems to be a growing mass of 'Country Life' style padded jacket types prowling the villaaage. Many with matching flat caps.
> That was an information notice.


 I've noticed that as well.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 13, 2013)

ruining flat caps for us too now.  is there anything these bellends won't ruin


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 13, 2013)

Is it some kind of wierd hipster thing, or are the young farmers actually moving in?


----------



## Manter (May 13, 2013)

It's a hipster thing.... Well, more a top end yuppie fashion thing. They are selling Barbour jackets on net-a-porter.com, and Chanel now does a version. When I was a girl they were protective,hard wearing garments much beloved of farmers...Spending loads on a poorly made fashion version of proper working gear to swank round central London is properly baffling
Though I do still have one in the cupboard somewhere. It has rips in it and smells faintly of horse, but still may be worth a punt on eBay...unless the fact it's actually functional, warm and waterproof destroys its fashion credentials....


----------



## leanderman (May 13, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Is it some kind of wierd hipster thing, or are the young farmers actually moving in?


 
Far too many wellington boots around too. I have had no need of any in my 15 years here


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 13, 2013)

are they wellies like this:


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Phoenix cafe breakfast, pint at the Albert, sneering walk round the villaaage, lunch at Franco Manca, pick up a can from the House of Bottles to drink in the square, film at the Ritzy and dinner at Khans...


that's a perfect Brixton day


----------



## gaijingirl (May 13, 2013)

a LOT of food though...


----------



## MAD-T-REX (May 14, 2013)

Does anyone know where to buy MDF board locally? Need to do some vibration dampening.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 14, 2013)

Culd try Blissets down the Oval end of Brixton Road, give them a ring, they might have it and they are a good shop.


----------



## leanderman (May 14, 2013)

Damarr said:


> Does anyone know where to buy MDF board locally? Need to do some vibration dampening.



Acre Lane timber merchants by Tesco.


----------



## ajdown (May 14, 2013)

I've always used Whitten Timber in Peckham (http://www.whittentimber.co.uk/) for all my wood needs.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 14, 2013)

Lambeth Left Unity showing Ken Loach's Spirit of 45 at the Grosvenor on May 21st

https://www.facebook.com/events/174420919383036/


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Phoenix cafe breakfast, pint at the Albert, sneering walk round the villaaage, lunch at Franco Manca, pick up a can from the House of Bottles to drink in the square, film at the Ritzy and dinner at Khans...


Lacks something up in Brockwell park. Else it's pretty good.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Lacks something up in Brockwell park.


 
Mugging?


----------



## editor (May 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Lacks something up in Brockwell park. Else it's pretty good.


I was thinking that too. Maybe a picnic with some Brixton Beer would be a better replacement for Franco.


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Mugging?


That comes at the end doesn't it?


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I was thinking that too. Maybe a picnic with some Brixton Beer would be a better replacement for Franco.


What is this Brixton Beer of which you speak?


----------



## editor (May 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> What is this Brixton Beer of which you speak?


A fine ale, brewed by an urbanite, no less.
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-beer-year-two.305646/


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

editor said:


> A fine ale, brewed by an urbanite, no less.
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-beer-year-two.305646/


Oh yes, I remember now.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Is it some kind of wierd hipster thing, or are the young farmers actually moving in?


 
They heard Brixton was good for the shooting.


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They heard Brixton was good for the shooting.


I once found a pheasant in my garden here.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2013)

Even the foxes are hipsters round here now.


----------



## shifting gears (May 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Lacks something up in Brockwell park. Else it's pretty good.



A browse in bookmongers should be in there too. And a bit of relaxed grocery shopping at the market/Nour too.


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> A browse in bookmongers should be in there too. And a bit of relaxed grocery shopping at the market/Nour too.


Indeed. I'll definitely miss Bookmongers.


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2013)

Shopping at nour is relaxing?! Not when I go it's not!


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Shopping at nour is relaxing?! Not when I go it's not!


I think the word you're looking for is _stimulating_.


----------



## shifting gears (May 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I think the word you're looking for is _stimulating_.



Something like that - veritable aladdin's cave of exotic foodstuffs, some of the African produce just baffles me!


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2013)

I'm thinking more of the customer numbers better suited to a shop twice the size


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> A browse in bookmongers should be in there too. And a bit of relaxed grocery shopping at the market/Nour too.


 
Agree about bookmongers  
Not sure about Nour  it is great but a bit crazy.


----------



## Ms T (May 14, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I'm thinking more of the customer numbers better suited to a shop twice the size


 
Depends when you go - definitely to be avoided on a Saturday if possible.


----------



## trabuquera (May 14, 2013)

It's not the customer numbers in Nour that's a problem,  it's the slightly chaotic system of getting to the tills - when there are a lot of people in the shop you do have to do some serious jockeying not to get repeatedly left standing around like a numpty as another person barges in front of you in an invisble (but heaving) queue with no 'lane divisions' to funnel the customers to the different tills.

But the pros of shopping at Nour (variety, keen pricing, keeping local institution alive) far outweigh this minor inconvenience. S

Still not a place to go at a moment you are stressed or rushed or having to cart around small impatient kids imo.

also: is their cash machine the slowest in the known world? it takes about 5 minutes to get any money out!


----------



## editor (May 14, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Depends when you go - definitely to be avoided on a Saturday if possible.


Like increasingly large chunks of Brixton, sadly.


----------



## Winot (May 14, 2013)

editor said:


> Like increasingly large chunks of Brixton, sadly.



I doubt that Nour are complaining.


----------



## shifting gears (May 14, 2013)

The bustling nature is all part of the charm, gives it an eastern market type flavour. And Christ, it's not like the sainsburys by the tube is any better in that regard, they can't decide whether to have separate queues for self-service and till checkout, the aisles are narrow and always congested, and on top of all that, in stark contrast to Nour's diverse customer base, it's full of sweaty post-gym muppets and hipsters who neither know nor care that better produce at better prices is available just around the corner. 

So boohoo, the queues at Nour are a bit bustle-y


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> So boohoo, the queues at Nour are a bit bustle-y


Nothing wrong with it, just not "relaxing "
Oh, and the narrow corridor that also has produce in it is a fire safety nightmare, if we're picking nits.


----------



## fractionMan (May 14, 2013)

Anyone fancy a pint? I'm off to brixton in a min.  Hopefully ill drag quimcunx along with me.


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Anyone fancy a pint? I'm off to brixton in a min. Hopefully ill drag quimcunx along with me.


As a non-resident I can only watch and sob from afar.


----------



## netbob (May 14, 2013)

Application for  a wine tasting venue: http://www.lambeth.gov.uk//NR/rdonl...-A63F-B278E147C67F/0/Application_Prem1657.pdf


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2013)

memespring said:


> Application for a wine tasting venue: http://www.lambeth.gov.uk//NR/rdonl...-A63F-B278E147C67F/0/Application_Prem1657.pdf


That's the corner unit next door to Fujiyama


----------



## tarannau (May 14, 2013)

editor said:


> Like increasingly large chunks of Brixton, sadly.


 
I'd disagree with this. I'd even go as far as to say that Brixton is actually one of London's quietest markets before 11am, even on Saturday. It's reassuringly lazy throughout Brixton in general early on tbh, fairly pleasant shopping


----------



## fractionMan (May 14, 2013)

I'm reading the paper in the white horse if anyone is bored or lonely enough to join me.


----------



## leanderman (May 14, 2013)

Crispy said:


> That's the corner unit next door to Fujiyama


 
That's my kind of shop. But nothing like as good a location as Dave of Market Row Wines


----------



## pissflaps (May 14, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> It's not the customer numbers in Nour that's a problem, it's the slightly chaotic system of getting to the tills - when there are a lot of people in the shop you do have to do some serious jockeying not to get repeatedly left standing around like a numpty as another person barges in front of you in an invisble (but heaving) queue with no 'lane divisions' to funnel the customers to the different tills.
> 
> But the pros of shopping at Nour (variety, keen pricing, keeping local institution alive) far outweigh this minor inconvenience. S
> 
> ...


can'r BELIEVE i was duped into singing a petition to save that place. Nour Cash and Carry has plagued our fragile community for too long. WE MUST END IT *NOW!*


----------



## editor (May 14, 2013)

tarannau said:


> I'd disagree with this. I'd even go as far as to say that Brixton is actually one of London's quietest markets before 11am, even on Saturday. It's reassuringly lazy throughout Brixton in general early on tbh, fairly pleasant shopping


Not sure where the 'before 11am' caveat has come from, but Brixton Village and Market Row are *rammed* on Saturdays. I used to cut through Granville Arcade as a shortcut, but it's far too busy for that now.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2013)

editor said:


> Not sure where the 'before 11am' caveat has come from, but Brixton Village and Market Row are *rammed* on Saturdays. I used to cut through Granville Arcade as a shortcut, but it's far too busy for that now.


 
I am going along with our angry, chilli fuelled friend tarannau on this Ed. Having worked a fair few of late the Brickers Markers are pretty slow.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> As a non-resident I can only watch and sob from afar.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am going along with our angry, chilli fuelled friend tarannau on this Ed. Having worked a fair few of late the Brickers Markers are pretty slow.


I find that strange because every time I go past/walk through, it's been hugely busy. So much so that we've abandoned trying to get a Federation coffee, in fact. Which bit are you referring to, btw?


----------



## leanderman (May 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I find that strange because every time I go past/walk through, it's been hugely busy. So much so that we've abandoned trying to get a Federation coffee, in fact. Which bit are you referring to, btw?


 
On Saturday it's ok up to midday, I reckon.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I find that strange because every time I go past/walk through, it's been hugely busy. So much so that we've abandoned trying to get a Federation coffee, in fact. Which bit are you referring to, btw?


 
Last two Brixton stalls were Station Road. The take (all day) was well under half of Broadway Market for example and a LOT worse organised. Lot of repeated stalls, poor communication, poor checks and (according to regular traders which I take with a pinch of salt) poor promotion.



editor said:


> hugely busy


 
Could be applied to Borough Market for example


----------



## editor (May 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Last two Brixton stalls were Station Road.


Ah. I've only been talking about Granville Arcade/Market Row.


----------



## tarannau (May 14, 2013)

Ach, I was only in there last Saturday early on and you could scoot through the market with ease. Quick nip into Nour, over to Granville for herbs and then rapidly down Pope's road for some trad veg, all without a queue. It's pretty much the same story on Sundays fwiw - I generally make it round the Farmers Market and into Nour and then back onto the train within half an hour. The most likely holdup tends to be the veg corner at the Farmers Market rather than anywhere else. You can even get through Nour in minutes.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2013)

editor said:


> Ah. I've only been talking about Granville Arcade/Market Row.


 
It is busy. Has the benefit of being a stationary (longer lease) market with shops either side. Not knocking that at all but it has little original or other things of interest (to me at least). It is good for staples and such and I get my fruit and veg from the market but little else.


----------



## Effrasurfer (May 14, 2013)

editor said:


> Perfect Brixton day, although I'd miss out Franco Manca Enterprises Inc as they're firmly 'nu' these days.


 
To be fair, Giuseppe Mascoli lurks on the TTB mailing list and not long ago he proffered 10 free pizzas when a meeting with a bring and share supper was being planned, provided someone could pick them up. I volunteered with alacrity to perform said function and had great fun walking the length of the high street with a precarious pile of fragrant pizza boxes, gently rebuffing the advances of numerous people who were prepared to take one or two off my hands. We actually had several more pizzas than people at that meeting.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2013)

It's blooming windy out there right now!


----------



## kittyP (May 15, 2013)

editor said:


> It's blooming windy out there right now!


 
I as just coming here to post that. 
*batons down non existent hatches*


----------



## kittyP (May 15, 2013)

I'm laying in bed and it sounds like something is about to come through the window


----------



## EastEnder (May 15, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I'm laying in bed and it sounds like something is about to come through the window


Crack squirrel on a mission, or Badgers lost his key again?


----------



## RubyToogood (May 15, 2013)

Does Lambeth town hall always fly the EU flag or are they making a point?


----------



## Ms T (May 15, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> To be fair, Giuseppe Mascoli lurks on the TTB mailing list and not long ago he proffered 10 free pizzas when a meeting with a bring and share supper was being planned, provided someone could pick them up. I volunteered with alacrity to perform said function and had great fun walking the length of the high street with a precarious pile of fragrant pizza boxes, gently rebuffing the advances of numerous people who were prepared to take one or two off my hands. We actually had several more pizzas than people at that meeting.


 
And he gave me some of his fabulous sourdough starter which is still going strong after several years in my kitchen and producing delicious bread which doesn't cost £3+ a loaf.  What's TTB btw.


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Walked past the Christian book shop on Brixton Road this morning and it 'looked like' it might be closing  the place was nearly empty and there were people in there clearing out the rest



Sadly it has restocked and is open


----------



## editor (May 15, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Sadly it has restocked and is open


I heard that they've decided to move with the times and sell cup cakes with bible passages written on the top.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (May 15, 2013)

Hooray, further free film news: 
A screening of Ken Loach's new film, The Spirit of '45 by the Left Unity Lambeth group. Grosvener Pub, 17 Sidney road Stockwell SW9 0TP @ 7:00. Tuesday, 21 May


----------



## Kanda (May 15, 2013)

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...port-of-daughter-11-hit-by-lorry-8616568.html


Saw the air ambulance and such yesterday, didn't know what had happened


----------



## MikeOnABike (May 15, 2013)

Hey guys, there's no introduction thread, so I thought I'd just stick it here. Just moved to the area for an internship and looking to make it a permanent thing. So.... Hi.


----------



## TruXta (May 15, 2013)

MikeOnABike said:


> Hey guys, there's no introduction thread, so I thought I'd just stick it here. Just moved to the area for an internship and looking to make it a permanent thing. So.... Hi.


 
Skunk or weed? Lend us a tenner? 

Welcome, Mike. What kinda bike do you ride? If you say "fixie" we might have to kneecap you.


----------



## EastEnder (May 15, 2013)

MikeOnABike said:


> Hey guys, there's no introduction thread, so I thought I'd just stick it here. Just moved to the area for an internship and looking to make it a permanent thing. So.... Hi.


Are you now, or have you ever been, a practising hipster?


----------



## MikeOnABike (May 15, 2013)

> Welcome, Mike. What kinda bike do you ride? If you say "fixie" we might have to kneecap you.


 
Unfortunately, I currently have no bike down here. My username is a lie in an effort to pick something that hasn't been used before on this forum. Can't ride a fixed gear bike to save my life. Also, based on my current bank account, maybe you could lend _me_ the tenner.



> Are you now, or have you ever been, a practising hipster?


 
And I have no idea, my mates always called me that because I work in music, but aside from that i'm not sure what classifies a hipster these days.


----------



## TruXta (May 15, 2013)

MikeOnABike said:


> Unfortunately, I currently have no bike down here. My username is a lie in an effort to pick something that hasn't been used before on this forum. Can't ride a fixed gear bike to save my life. Also, based on my current bank account, maybe you could lend _me_ the tenner.
> 
> 
> 
> And I have no idea, my mates always called me that because I work in music, but aside from that i'm not sure what classifies a hipster these days.


If you look anything like this you're a hipster


----------



## MikeOnABike (May 15, 2013)

I can't grow a beard  or even a mustache successfully. Blonde facial hair and a baby face mean i'll be getting id'd well into my 20s.


----------



## colacubes (May 15, 2013)

Kanda said:


> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...port-of-daughter-11-hit-by-lorry-8616568.html
> 
> 
> Saw the air ambulance and such yesterday, didn't know what had happened


 
How awful


----------



## pissflaps (May 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Skunk or weed? Lend us a tenner?
> 
> Welcome, Mike. What kinda bike do you ride? If you say "fixie" we might have to kneecap you.


what about "fixed wheel bike"? is that ok?


----------



## TruXta (May 15, 2013)

MikeOnABike said:


> I can't grow a beard  or even a mustache successfully. Blonde facial hair and a baby face mean i'll be getting id'd well into my 20s.


You will be? Meaning you're not even 20?

SECURITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeOnABike (May 15, 2013)

> You will be? Meaning you're not even 20? SECURITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
20 now, 21 this summer. Born at the right time to mean I left a 3-year course at Uni at the age of 20.


----------



## pissflaps (May 15, 2013)

what is this place called?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (May 15, 2013)

Damarr said:


> Does anyone know where to buy MDF board locally? Need to do some vibration dampening.


Herne Hill Timber, next to the station.


----------



## TruXta (May 15, 2013)

ACL Timber?


----------



## Rushy (May 15, 2013)

Fulham Timber.


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2013)

Tesco timber


----------



## TruXta (May 15, 2013)

Right you are, Rushy.


----------



## MikeOnABike (May 15, 2013)

> what is this place called?


I feel like this is a trick question...


----------



## editor (May 15, 2013)

It should be called Granville Arcade of course, built on the site of the Carlton Club.


----------



## Crispy (May 15, 2013)

It was all fields, at one point I am told.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It was all fields, at one point I am told.


Everywhere was fields once. Apart from the oceans. And the forests. And the other bits that never had fields.


----------



## TruXta (May 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Everywhere was fields once. Apart from the oceans. And the forests. And the other bits that never had fields.


Mountains.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Mountains.


Some might have been fields before they got all crinkled up.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 15, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It was all fields, at one point I am told.



..........  http://londonist.com/2013/05/time-travel-london-to-anglo-saxon-brixton.php


----------



## editor (May 15, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> .......... http://londonist.com/2013/05/time-travel-london-to-anglo-saxon-brixton.php


 





That's a wonderfully half arsed illustration.


----------



## Chilavert (May 15, 2013)

I assume the Ritzy chairs and tables are just out of shot on the left?


----------



## cuppa tee (May 15, 2013)

editor said:


> That's a wonderfully half arsed illustration.


 
the person responsible was probably just "sarsen" about?......( gets coat )


----------



## Frumious B. (May 15, 2013)

They're filming an ad in Electric Ave, in front of William Hill. They say it's for Sky's coverage of the Ashes. The stars seem to be a pair of lolloping golden retrievers. The crew are at their wit's end - too many people asking them what's going on and talking to the dogs, which are clearly having a great day out


----------



## kikiscrumbles (May 15, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> They're filming an ad in Electric Ave, in front of William Hill. They say it's for Sky's coverage of the Ashes. The stars seem to be a pair of lolloping golden retrievers. The crew are at their wit's end - too many people asking them what's going on and talking to the dogs, which are clearly having a great day out


 
yes yes, just saw that! Also managed to annoy the self-important _auteur_ panicking about dog control who asked me: 'Lovie, could you stay out of shot for a minute?' ha!


----------



## editor (May 15, 2013)

kikiscrumbles said:


> yes yes, just saw that! Also managed to annoy the self-important _auteur_ panicking about dog control who asked me: 'Lovie, could you stay out of shot for a minute?' ha!


My reflex reaction to a comment like that is to then do everything I can to remain permanently _in _shot.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 15, 2013)

You should have seen their faces when I said I was going home to get my cat so she could meet such friendly dogs! I've half a mind to do it.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Everywhere was fields once. Apart from the oceans. And the forests. And the other bits that never had fields.


Well actually, the fields were originally forests, heathland etc etc. Terrible innovation, fields.

(Resisting a small lecture about the Enclosure Act...)


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 15, 2013)

this was all www.fields.com once...


----------



## Kanda (May 15, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> this was all www.fields.com once...


 
Why have you linked to Macy's website??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 15, 2013)

MikeOnABike said:


> Hey guys, there's no introduction thread, so I thought I'd just stick it here. Just moved to the area for an internship and looking to make it a permanent thing. So.... Hi.


 
are you related to christonabike?


----------



## Frumious B. (May 15, 2013)

Or Mike The Bike, aka Mike Hailwood? A great motorcycle racing champion who died going to the fish and chip shop.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 15, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> They're filming an ad in Electric Ave, in front of William Hill. They say it's for Sky's coverage of the Ashes. The stars seem to be a pair of lolloping golden retrievers. The crew are at their wit's end - too many people asking them what's going on and talking to the dogs, which are clearly having a great day out


 
Has anyone seen the Aero ad?  I don't normally watch ads as I fast forward them, but definitely looks like Kennington Park


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 15, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Or Mike The Bike, aka Mike Hailwood? A great motorcycle racing champion who died going to the fish and chip shop.


 
but did he post on here like christonabike? 

Where is christonabike anyway?


----------



## leanderman (May 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Everywhere was fields once. Apart from the oceans. And the forests. And the other bits that never had fields.



Forests largely.


----------



## laughalot (May 15, 2013)

please could anyone tell me if they saw any parking suspension notices around Rushcroft Road, yesterday or today?


----------



## trabuquera (May 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> what is this place called?


 
It is correctly known as the Lost World.


----------



## lang rabbie (May 15, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> .......... http://londonist.com/2013/05/time-travel-london-to-anglo-saxon-brixton.php


 
The artist obviously couldn't find a photogenic location around Morrish Road/New Park Road which is the actual location at the top of Brixton Hill of the watershed between the River Effra and various tributaries of the River Wandle, and remained the boundary between the parishes of Lambeth, Clapham and Streatham for some nine hundred years.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 16, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Has anyone seen the Aero ad? I don't normally watch ads as I fast forward them, but definitely looks like Kennington Park


I keep thinking it's a bit of hackney but then I think that about most london based adverts


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I keep thinking it's a bit of hackney but then I think that about most london based adverts


 
I decided to look at advert.  Here's opposite Kennington Park



and if you look for Aero Bubbly Chocolate on Facebook and look at the first video, it's definitely Kennington


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 16, 2013)

you're probably right Minnie - I just get home sick for Hackney sometimes (well it was my home for over 20 years)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> you're probably right Minnie - I just get home sick for Hackney sometimes (well it was my home for over 20 years)


 
I'm not probably right.  I am definitely right


----------



## editor (May 16, 2013)

Tonight was one of those nights when I realised all is not lost.

Reggae night at the Queens was a proper old school night. But don't tell anyone.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## Frumious B. (May 16, 2013)

laughalot said:


> please could anyone tell me if they saw any parking suspension notices around Rushcroft Road, yesterday or today?


Haven't noticed any, could have a look in a bit. Which bit of Rushcroft Road?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 16, 2013)

march against closure of lambeth fire stations, tonight http://www.brixtonblog.com/brixton-demonstration-against-clapham-fire-station-closure/12435


----------



## editor (May 16, 2013)

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/05/brixton-fire-engine-blares-out-ring-of-fire-on-coldharbour-lane/


----------



## ajdown (May 16, 2013)

Well... that was different


----------



## Effrasurfer (May 17, 2013)

Ms T said:


> And he gave me some of his fabulous sourdough starter which is still going strong after several years in my kitchen and producing delicious bread which doesn't cost £3+ a loaf. What's TTB btw.


 TTB=Transition Town Brixton. Nice work on the breadmaking!


----------



## kikiscrumbles (May 17, 2013)

*Transition Town Brixton Jumble Sale Tomorrow - 11am til 2pm*
*Come down to the Robsart Street Centre tomorrow* to socialise, fundraise for TTB and buy some useful things! Over 200 items for sale including stationary, posters, loft panels, laptops and DIY materials. Come for the jumble, stay for the refreshments and socialising!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 17, 2013)

kikiscrumbles said:


> *Transition Town Brixton Jumble Sale Tomorrow - 11am til 2pm*
> *Come down to the Robsart Street Centre tomorrow* to socialise, fundraise for TTB and buy some useful things! Over 200 items for sale including stationary, posters, loft panels, laptops and DIY materials. Come for the jumble, stay for the refreshments and socialising!


do you want books?  ie can I dump a load of books on you?


----------



## editor (May 17, 2013)

kikiscrumbles said:


> *Transition Town Brixton Jumble Sale Tomorrow - 11am til 2pm*
> *Come down to the Robsart Street Centre tomorrow* to socialise, fundraise for TTB and buy some useful things! Over 200 items for sale including stationary, posters, loft panels, laptops and DIY materials. Come for the jumble, stay for the refreshments and socialising!


Might be worth you making a separate post in the Brixton Noticeboard forum and maybe also putting it on BrixtonBuzz.com?


----------



## netbob (May 17, 2013)

Champagne bar opening: http://radar.brixtonbuzz.com//e/78/


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Seems I moved not a second too late


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 17, 2013)

memespring said:


> Champagne bar opening: http://radar.brixtonbuzz.com//e/78/


 
Champagne & Fromage? I'm sure it will be hipster as fuck to general rage on here, but spanglechick will be all over that one.


----------



## Kanda (May 17, 2013)

Chain: http://www.timeout.com/london/restaurants/champagne-fromage


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2013)

Heathens


----------



## laughalot (May 17, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Haven't noticed any, could have a look in a bit. Which bit of Rushcroft Road?


Thank you for the offer..but this was on Tuesday evening/Wednesday morning a notice must of been put up...just we never saw any notices and got a ticket on the Wednesday morning....by the time we saw the ticket any notices must of been taken down also have no idea why parking was suspended either......


----------



## Chilavert (May 17, 2013)

memespring said:


> Champagne bar opening: http://radar.brixtonbuzz.com//e/78/


Yes!


----------



## spanglechick (May 17, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Champagne & Fromage? I'm sure it will be hipster as fuck to general rage on here, but spanglechick will be all over that one.


Yeah, cos you *hate* champagne and good cheese...

But guilty.  Hipster as FUCK, me.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Champagne and cheese are both good, but does nothing special for me in combination.


----------



## spanglechick (May 17, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Chain: http://www.timeout.com/london/restaurants/champagne-fromage


Son of a BITCH that sounds like good food.


----------



## spanglechick (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Champagne and cheese are both good, but does nothing special for me in combination.


Fizzy wine goes with everything.  It's like leopardprint in that respect.


----------



## kittyP (May 17, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Champagne & Fromage? I'm sure it will be hipster as fuck to general rage on here, but spanglechick will be all over that one.


 
I know it is not what is wanted for the town but if Spangles needs anyone to go with her......? 
I can't help it if I love champagne and cheese 
Forgive me.


----------



## spanglechick (May 17, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I know it is not what is wanted for the town but if Spangles needs anyone to go with her......?
> I can't help it if I love champagne and cheese
> Forgive me.


It's a date.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Fizzy wine goes with everything. It's like leopardprint in that respect.


Does not. Fizzy wine and steak? Fuck off.

And leopardprint does not go with me, nor most men IME.

Whilst I have your attention - name me good cafes/pubs around but not in Crystal Palace please, preferrably on the eastern side.


----------



## spanglechick (May 17, 2013)

Which side's east? Towards Sydenham?  Ruby toogood is the woman.  But I'm on my phone and suspect that didn't link to her.


----------



## leanderman (May 17, 2013)

Rarely drink wine out and almost never champagne.

Makes no sense in terms of pounds per alcohol unit


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Which side's east? Towards Sydenham? Ruby toogood is the woman. But I'm on my phone and suspect that didn't link to her.


Sydenham yer.


----------



## spanglechick (May 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Rarely drink wine out and almost never champagne.
> 
> Makes no sense in terms of pounds per alcohol unit


Well, no.  It's no white cider tbf.


----------



## kittyP (May 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Rarely drink wine out and almost never champagne.
> 
> Makes no sense in terms of pounds per alcohol unit


 
One can dream of having enough money to go there though 

I currently can't even really afford the pub so....


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2013)

In other culinary news The Albert now has pork scratchings back behind the bar


----------



## kikiscrumbles (May 17, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> do you want books? ie can I dump a load of books on you?


I'm sure they'd like loads! I'm not involved, just a jumble enthusiast *sharpens elbow* but their page asks Please phone Margaret on 07960 127441 if you have any donations...


----------



## leanderman (May 17, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Well, no. It's no white cider tbf.


 
I probably think about wine more than other men think about (...) but I can get it at wholesale prices and prefer not to pay a 4x markup.


----------



## Chilavert (May 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> In other culinary news The Albert now has pork scratchings back behind the bar


Nice!


----------



## fortyplus (May 17, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Chain: http://www.timeout.com/london/restaurants/champagne-fromage


I'm trying to work out which units they've got (10-11 in the Granville according to the licence application). I object to this on several grounds, but mainly that the markets should be a place where chains start, not where they end up. And much as I like bubbles, they go with canapes, not cheese.


----------



## leanderman (May 17, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> I'm trying to work out which units they've got (10-11 in the Granville according to the licence application). I object to this on several grounds, but mainly that the markets should be a place where chains start, not where they end up. And much as I like bubbles, they go with canapes, not cheese.


 
True. We don't want chains.

However, this would appear to be Champagne and Fromage's second outlet.

This does not make it much of a chain.


----------



## leanderman (May 17, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Well, no. It's no white cider tbf.


 
This place seems to sell only 'grower' champagnes - made by small, independent French farmers not the Moet monopolists.

It's still ridiculous however.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 18, 2013)

Bollocks to champagne and cheese. It's cider and cheese.

That is the combination.

Cider.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 18, 2013)

Anyway....serious business now...STOP TESCO.

Save George IV public meeting this Sunday, 11am at the Hand in Hand pub, New Park Road, SW2 4EN.

More details here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ng-hand-in-hand-new-park-road-sw2-4en.310470/


----------



## editor (May 18, 2013)

Brixton was rammed again tonight - I've never known it so busy. 

And I only popped out for a 'quick pint' too.


----------



## gabi (May 18, 2013)

i miss brixton. thats all. best place ive ever lived. hong kongs mental but nowheres quite like there.


----------



## twistedAM (May 18, 2013)

leanderman said:


> True. We don't want chains.
> 
> However, this would appear to be Champagne and Fromage's second outlet.
> 
> This does not make it much of a chain.


 
Quite telling that a joint that started in Covent Garden chooses Brixton as its second location.
Woe is us.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 18, 2013)

laughalot said:


> Thank you for the offer..but this was on Tuesday evening/Wednesday morning a notice must of been put up...just we never saw any notices and got a ticket on the Wednesday morning....by the time we saw the ticket any notices must of been taken down also have no idea why parking was suspended either......


How annoying. Maybe you should appeal it. A lot of people win on appeal, the wardens make lots of 'mistakes'. Once I appealed and was in the wrong but the council didn't present their evidence in time, so I won. 

I assume you have a resident's permit? I was thinking about selling my visitor permits to whoever wants them. It seems to be legal. They're £5 per day. so I thought it might be helpful to some of the market traders - two of them told me they can't get repairs done any more because the contractors won't come to Brixton because of the parking.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 18, 2013)

The Dulwich Festival Open house weekend is on, more art than you can shake a stick at.

http://www.dulwichfestival.co.uk/content/artists-open-house-3


----------



## fortyplus (May 18, 2013)

It's the place next to Honest Burgers. At present a grocery. Turning into a champagne bar. Welcomed by everyone on Urban.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> It's the place next to Honest Burgers. At present a grocery. Turning into a champagne bar. Welcomed by everyone on Urban.


That's be simply fantastic! Pricey burgers at Honest followed by champers next door! I'll get my padded jacket ready.


----------



## fortyplus (May 18, 2013)

editor said:


> That's be simply fantastic! Pricey burgers at Honest followed by champers next door! I'll get my padded jacket ready.


A bottle of "grower" bubbles will just about make the queue for a burger bearable.....


----------



## TruXta (May 18, 2013)

Welcomed by all? Not quite.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> A bottle of "grower" bubbles will just about make the queue for a burger bearable.....


----------



## snowy_again (May 19, 2013)

Morning all. We have a stall at the Brockwell park boot fair today. Proceeds going to the Effra Early Years Centre on Effra Parade. Quality women's clothes - bags, belts, dresses, tops, jeans and trousers.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 19, 2013)

editor said:


> That's be simply fantastic! Pricey burgers at Honest followed by champers next door! I'll get my padded jacket ready.


 
Honest have been trying to get their hands on that unit for ages, I'd rather have something different than burgers taking up more space.


----------



## pissflaps (May 19, 2013)

i fucking love champagne! almost as much as i fucking love cheese!

i can't wait.

/starts queueing now.


----------



## leanderman (May 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Brixton was rammed again tonight - I've never known it so busy.
> 
> And I only popped out for a 'quick pint' too.


 
saw a picture on Twitter inside 'Brixton Village' last night - looked horrific


----------



## Crispy (May 19, 2013)

Nearly got run over by that twat on his motorbike in Brockwell park (if you've been at all in the last couple of months, you'd be familiar). He was hooning it all around the "valley" side, which was full of families  I saw the police arriving as we left...


----------



## leanderman (May 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Nearly got run over by that twat on his motorbike in Brockwell park (if you've been at all in the last couple of months, you'd be familiar). He was hooning it all around the "valley" side, which was full of families  I saw the police arriving as we left...



Not seen that loon yet. But more struck by how the revamp has, among other changes, led to a poshing-up of the playground.

Lots of preposterously-accented parents this morning with even more preposterously-named children: one was definitely called Nugget (sister to Beatrix).


----------



## Greebo (May 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Nearly got run over by that twat on his motorbike in Brockwell park <snip>. He was hooning it all around the "valley" side, which was full of families  I saw the police arriving as we left...


That twat was practising his lack of riding skill in the green bit at the back of this estate (bordering the park) yesterday - using paths which often have small children, dog walkers (with their dogs off leash), elderly people, and disabled people on them.  Inconsiderate fuckwit isn't in it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 19, 2013)

The London Underground radio show comes live from Brixton this afternoon, with yours truly at the controls...

Today: THREE HOURS OF TECHNO!

...and some electro and other stuff. Get involved 

http://www.interface.n.nu/​
Chatroom here: http://www.pirate-radio.addr.com/chat/content/LazyEntrance.html


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Not seen that loon yet. But more struck by how the revamp has, among other changes, led to a poshing-up of the playground.
> 
> Lots of preposterously-accented parents this morning with even more preposterously-named children: one was definitely called Nugget (sister to Beatrix).


umm - you know families often call their kids by nicknames?  My niece was exclusively referred to as Po-nella (or Po for short, or occasionally, Ponybella for long) from the ages of about 2-9.  Her actual name is Clare.


----------



## leanderman (May 19, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> umm - you know families often call their kids by nicknames?.


 
Well, it's not going to happen on my watch!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Not seen that loon yet. But more struck by how the revamp has, among other changes, led to a poshing-up of the playground.
> 
> Lots of preposterously-accented parents this morning with even more preposterously-named children: one was definitely called Nugget (sister to Beatrix).


that playground is ace for kids - loads of great stuff in there


----------



## leanderman (May 19, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> that playground is ace for kids - loads of great stuff in there


 
Mine love it. Tellytubby land. Much bigger and better than before


----------



## laughalot (May 19, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> How annoying. Maybe you should appeal it. A lot of people win on appeal, the wardens make lots of 'mistakes'. Once I appealed and was in the wrong but the council didn't present their evidence in time, so I won.
> 
> I assume you have a resident's permit? I was thinking about selling my visitor permits to whoever wants them. It seems to be legal. They're £5 per day. so I thought it might be helpful to some of the market traders - two of them told me they can't get repairs done any more because the contractors won't come to Brixton because of the parking.


Well done ...we are going to give it a go ..waiting to see the picture that was taken but have to wait 5 days for the council to put it up on their site. Yes we do have a resident's permit ...we do not use the car on a day to day basis.....I'm going to try and find out the reason why the resstrictions were put in place.


----------



## kittyP (May 19, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The London Underground radio show comes live from Brixton this afternoon, with yours truly at the controls...
> 
> Today: THREE HOURS OF TECHNO!
> 
> ...


 
Are you finished?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> In other culinary news The Albert now has pork scratchings back behind the bar


 
savages


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 19, 2013)

Greebo said:


> That twat was practising his lack of riding skill in the green bit at the back of this estate (bordering the park) yesterday - using paths which often have small children, dog walkers (with their dogs off leash), elderly people, and disabled people on them. Inconsiderate fuckwit isn't in it.


 
string piano wire across it next time shortly before he rides past.  problem solved.


----------



## Greebo (May 19, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> string piano wire across it next time shortly before he rides past. problem solved.


A bit difficult with one side along that path  between the mounds and the flats having nothing near enough to tie the wire to.


----------



## kittyP (May 19, 2013)

Greebo said:


> A bit difficult with one side along that path between the mounds and the flats having nothing near enough to tie the wire to.


 
Just stand on a chair with a garotting wire and wait for him. The personal touch like


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 20, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Are you finished?


Yeah finished at 8pm - we do 5-8pm each Sunday. Tune in next week!


----------



## fortyplus (May 20, 2013)

Apparently the pre-World Cup/Olympic "cleanup" of Rio's favelas - getting rid of the drug gangs etc - has created a problem of gentrification with rising rents making them unaffordable for the communities that give them their character.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2013)

Brixton was featured on a BBC London News TV piece about rising house prices and gentrification. One of the long term market traders said how he felt that his stall's future was in doubt ("we're dinosaurs here") while a posh yummy mummy in the Villaaage purred that she found the change "supercool."

It'll probably be repeated on the BBC news tonight.


----------



## pissflaps (May 20, 2013)

/throws tv through foxton's window.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2013)

The average costs of a house in London is now half a million pounds.


----------



## TruXta (May 20, 2013)

editor said:


> The average costs of a house in London is now half a million pounds.


Mean or median?


----------



## editor (May 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Mean or median?


No idea but I'm sure you can work it out.


> A spring surge — in which the young competed with foreign investors for the relatively few flats and houses for sale — pushed the average asking price of a newly-built property in Greater London to £542,266, up 6.8 per cent in a month and 10.3 per cent in a year, according to new figures.
> 
> Experts said it was the latest ominous sign of a property bubble in the capital, as the average asking price of all homes on the market across London also smashed the £500,000 barrier for the first time.


http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...st-of-new-london-home-hit-542000-8623823.html


----------



## cuppa tee (May 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Brixton was featured on a BBC London News TV piece about rising house prices and gentrification. One of the long term market traders said how he felt that his stall's future was in doubt ("we're dinosaurs here") while a posh yummy mummy in the Villaaage purred that she found the change "supercool."
> 
> It'll probably be repeated on the BBC news tonight.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-22598862


----------



## TruXta (May 20, 2013)

editor said:


> No idea but I'm sure you can work it out.
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...st-of-new-london-home-hit-542000-8623823.html


Sounds like the mean, but there's no way of telling really from that info. Ah well, at the end of the day it's still fucking crazy. Note that this is only for new-builds tho.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2013)

"The market is very supercool"


----------



## TruXta (May 20, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 32804
> 
> "The market is very supercool"


Sounds like something someone from the continent would say?


----------



## editor (May 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sounds like something someone from the continent would say?


She just sounds posh to me.


----------



## twistedAM (May 20, 2013)

editor said:


> She just sounds posh to me.


 
superposh?


----------



## TruXta (May 20, 2013)

editor said:


> She just sounds posh to me.


Yeah I'm sure she does - I haven't watched it. It just didn't sound like something a native English speaker would say is all.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 20, 2013)

> Superposh ?


Superficial ?


----------



## Chilavert (May 20, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 32804
> 
> "The market is very supercool"


 Can someone confirm that's a Hermés scarf or similar?


----------



## fortyplus (May 20, 2013)

yrs truly was interviewed for that piece, I said something about the disastrous impact on residential rents, how we try to create jobs but then the people we can afford to pay can't afford to live here.  obviously found its way to the cutting-room floor.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> yrs truly was interviewed for that piece, I said something about the disastrous impact on residential rents, how we try to create jobs but then the people we can afford to pay can't afford to live here. obviously found its way to the cutting-room floor.


You should have used the word 'supercool' a bit more.


----------



## twistedAM (May 20, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> yrs truly was interviewed for that piece, I said something about the disastrous impact on residential rents, how we try to create jobs but then the people we can afford to pay can't afford to live here. obviously found its way to the cutting-room floor.


 
That's probably beyond the concept of your average jobbing BBC journalist. There used to be a time when people from Brixton worked where I do; now  it's Peckham, Norbury, Anerley or Croydon.


----------



## leanderman (May 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sounds like the mean, but there's no way of telling really from that info. Ah well, at the end of the day it's still fucking crazy. Note that this is only for new-builds tho.


 
No. The figure for all properties has also gone through £500,000 (£508k v £542k for new-build only)


----------



## TruXta (May 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> No. The figure for all properties has also gone through £500,000 (£508k v £542k for new-build only)


I know, but the figure quoted at the top in Ed's initial post was for new-builds only.


----------



## Winot (May 20, 2013)

The Land Registry site has more detailed info (although I notice also includes mistakes on our road).

The BBC were reporting a while back that the average house price in Lambeth was £405K for sales Sep-Dec '12.


----------



## leanderman (May 20, 2013)

Winot said:


> The Land Registry site has more detailed info (although I notice also includes mistakes on our road).
> 
> The BBC were reporting a while back that the average house price in Lambeth was £405K for sales Sep-Dec '12.


 
Noticed a couple of inaccuracies in our road too. 

One because the money that passed under the table to dodge stamp duty was not recorded.

and 

The other because the house is offshored for tax avoidance reasons.


----------



## leanderman (May 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I know, but the figure quoted at the top in Ed's initial post was for new-builds only.


 
Not sure why they made the distinction at all, especially when the price of both has gone through £500k.

Either way it shows the government is doing everything it can to push up prices and nothing to build new homes.

Which is the opposite of what society needs.


----------



## Kanda (May 20, 2013)

Heard a rumour that The Canterbury had been bought? Possible change of use. Anyone clarify that?


----------



## colacubes (May 20, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Heard a rumour that The Canterbury had been bought? Possible change of use. Anyone clarify that?


 
Yep - thread here:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...on-applies-for-planning-change-of-use.307099/


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

We popped in Federation for a coffee (it's usually safe early in the week). Bloke sat next to us wasn't impressed: "Excuse me, is this flavoured or something? It doesn't taste like coffee."

Bloke serving him then gave a long knowledgeable discourse about coffee beans, roasting techniques etc and offered to get the guy another coffee. He seemed a little happier with the replacement, but clearly not that thrilled.

I wonder what kind of drink he was expecting?


----------



## Frumious B. (May 21, 2013)

Not everyone likes the distinctive taste of Fed coffee. I don't, but it's a bit of a stretch to say that 'it doesn't taste like coffee'.  Maybe the guy is used to Maxwell House or something. People still buy it.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Not everyone likes the distinctive taste of Fed coffee. I don't, but it's a bit of a stretch to say that 'it doesn't taste like coffee'.  Maybe the guy is used to Maxwell House or something. People still buy it.


I like their coffee but do feel it's not as good as it has been - I think they've changed their blend/roasting wotsits and sometimes the cups can be unpleasantly bitter.  It's still one of the best coffees in Brixton though.


----------



## TruXta (May 21, 2013)

I'm for once with Frumious on this. Not had their coffee for a while, mind, but last I did I can't say I was blown away or anything. It's good coffee, but I've had much much better.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 21, 2013)

I hate to say it, but I much prefer a Starbucks flat white to most of the Brixton alternatives. And the people watching in there is...different. Feels like you've gone to Croydon by mistake.


----------



## TruXta (May 21, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I hate to say it, but I much prefer a Starbucks flat white to most of the Brixton alternatives. And the people watching in there is...different. Feels like you've gone to Croydon by mistake.


Right, that's it. Starbucks flat white? Might as well mix some piss in there.


----------



## MissL (May 21, 2013)

agree with editor. it's not as good as it has been in the past, but a lot of that can be down to the person making it. the tall guy with the dark hair (owner i think) used to make the best coffees but he's rarely there these days.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Right, that's it. Starbucks flat white? Might as well mix some piss in there.


 
  I know what piss tastes like. I really don't think that's one of their ingredients.


----------



## TruXta (May 21, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I know what piss tastes like. I really don't think that's one of their ingredients.


It's probably some fair-trade llama-piss.


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2013)

MissL said:


> agree with editor. it's not as good as it has been in the past, but a lot of that can be down to the person making it. the tall guy with the dark hair (owner i think) used to make the best coffees but he's rarely there these days.



This is the price of success. Can Franco Manca and Honest burgers maintain their standards as they expand?


----------



## TruXta (May 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> This is the price of success. Can Franco Manca and Honest burgers maintain their standards as they expand?


Franco Manca's already had a quality drop IMO.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> This is the price of success. Can Franco Manca and Honest burgers maintain their standards as they expand?


Well, I don't doubt that. The coffee used to be lovingly made by the owners, and although they seem to train the staff up pretty well, I doubt if they're going to take as much care and interest as they did.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

Starbucks is awful muck, but Caffe Nero is better than you might think though, as they put in two shots of coffee for a decent strength brew.


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Well, I don't doubt that. The coffee used to be lovingly made by the owners, and although they seem to train the staff up pretty well, I doubt if they're going to take as much care and interest as they did.



Where the hell are the Kiwi duo? They appear not to have opened a place outside Brixton?


----------



## pissflaps (May 21, 2013)

Fuckadoodle! it's Brazas all over again!

won't somebody think of the the white people!?


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I hate to say it, but I much prefer a Starbucks flat white to most of the Brixton alternatives. And the people watching in there is...different. Feels like you've gone to Croydon by mistake.



Really? Tried a Starbucks a few months back - and it was awful.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Where the hell are the Kiwi duo? They appear not to have opened a place outside Brixton?


They opened a small outlet in that weird meedja Piano Bar place in Brighton Terrace, but I don't think they're there much either. I guess they must be raking it in now.  They're nice guys though, and worked hard to get their business going, well before Granville Aracade had turned in to a foodie cashcow.


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2013)

editor said:


> They opened a small outlet in that weird meedja Piano Bar place in Brighton Terrace, but I don't think they're there much either. I guess they must be raking it in now.  They're nice guys though, and worked hard to get their business going, well before Granville Aracade had turned in to a foodie cashcow.



Yes. And they were very generous to our street party last year.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Really? Tried a Starbucks a few months back - and it was awful.


Did you have the flat white? It's so much better than the milkier things. If you had a blind tasting of Brixton flat whites I reckon Starbucks would do  alarmingly well.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Did you have the flat white? It's so much better than the milkier things. If you had a blind tasting of Brixton flat whites I reckon Starbucks would do alarmingly well.


This reviewer doesn't seem too impressed:


> Let’s begin with Starbucks. The guys that work in the branch that’s attached itself to my office space like a desperate limpit are nice enough. They don’t do the whole “who’s-next-please” when I’m still standing there thing and their banter is better than most chain-shop employees, but true to cliché their flat white is cold, ethereal and a whispy pot of frothy nothingness with just a cocktease hint of coffee that smells vaguely of disinfectant.
> http://thirtyoneseventyfive.com/the-great-flat-white-hunt-measuring-my-london-life-in-coffee-spoons/


 
Plus, Starbucks are scumbags.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 21, 2013)

He doesn't persuade me that I don't enjoy my flat whites there. Nor did the many glowing reviews of Fed persuade me that I enjoyed their flat white. I don't find other people's coffee reviews to be as instructive as drinking the stuff for myself.


----------



## pissflaps (May 21, 2013)

at least the guy behind the starbucks counter can probably spell 'limpet'.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> at least the guy behind the starbucks counter can probably spell 'limpet'.


And how does that make their coffee and their corporate policies any better?


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> He doesn't persuade me that I don't enjoy my flat whites there. Nor did the many glowing reviews of Fed persuade me that I enjoyed their flat white. I don't find other people's coffee reviews to be as instructive as drinking the stuff for myself.


Of course, but I've had a fair bit of experience of Starbucks' beverages in the past and they've never been particularly good, and the company's ethos and business practices tends to leave a bad taste in the mouth too.


----------



## pissflaps (May 21, 2013)

editor said:


> And how does that make their coffee and their corporate policies any better?


it's a cup of coffee... i can't honestly say i could tell a good one from a bad one. i am comfortable with this.


----------



## simonSW2 (May 21, 2013)

The large, derelict house on the junction of Christchurch Road and Palace Road, where author Dennis Wheatley grew up, is currently on fire. 3 engines in attendance.

It's a lovely old house, wrecked by years of neglect. I always hoped someone would save it, rather than burn it down.

http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark&id=10734


----------



## fortyplus (May 21, 2013)

I've never been that keen on the Feds coffee either.  Fortunately we have our own of which we drink almost as much as we sell, so we choose it for our own tastes.  When our machine s down for servicing or whatever we sometimes get coffee from Federation and every time we do we wonder why people rave about them so much.  I drink espresso and I find theirs bitter and over-roasted - it tastes  burned to me -  probably not so bad in a latte.

I think it would be quite instructive to organise a blind tasting comparison of all the various coffees in Brixton. I am sure it would yield some surprises.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 21, 2013)

Do it, do it! Are we allowed to know which is your establishment?


----------



## fortyplus (May 21, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Do it, do it! Are we allowed to know which is your establishment?


no.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

I know. But I'm keeping Mum.


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> The large, derelict house on the junction of Christchurch Road and Palace Road, where author Dennis Wheatley grew up, is currently on fire. 3 engines in attendance.
> 
> It's a lovely old house, wrecked by years of neglect. I always hoped someone would save it, rather than burn it down.
> 
> http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark&id=10734



Why on earth has it been derelict? I could never work that out


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> I've never been that keen on the Feds coffee either.  It would be quite instructive to organise a blind tasting comparison of all the various coffees in Brixton. I am sure it would yield some surprises.



God I love blind tastings. And am useless at them.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (May 21, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> The large, derelict house on the junction of Christchurch Road and Palace Road, where author Dennis Wheatley grew up, is currently on fire. 3 engines in attendance.
> 
> It's a lovely old house, wrecked by years of neglect. I always hoped someone would save it, rather than burn it down.
> 
> http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark&id=10734


At 6pm there were still 9 or 10 fire engines (some on Palace Rd, some on Christchurch), and a fire fighter on big crane ladder thing directing water into the smoking heart of the ruin. The guy I spoke to said they had found lots of sleeping bags in the building but no sign of anyone having been caught up in the  blaze, thank goodness.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 21, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> The large, derelict house on the junction of Christchurch Road and Palace Road, where author Dennis Wheatley grew up, is currently on fire. 3 engines in attendance.
> 
> It's a lovely old house, wrecked by years of neglect. I always hoped someone would save it, rather than burn it down.
> 
> http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark&id=10734


 
oh no!!  That's an amazing house.. we always want to go in to look!  I too had hoped it would be saved... preferably by me.    what a terrible terrible shame.    I noticed at around 6ish this evening that the S. Circular (Christchurch Road) was closed from the Tulse Hill gyratory heading West.. I guess that's why.


----------



## Manter (May 21, 2013)

Something going on outside the town hall/next to the registry office entrance as I came back- police van, 2 police cars, paramedics and an ambulance haring that way down Tulse Hill as I went past. Anyone know what?


----------



## Manter (May 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Why on earth has it been derelict? I could never work that out


Google tells me sold for demolition and redevelopment, delayed due to a series of appeals to English heritage etc. so suspiciously convenient it's burnt down, you might say. Were you much more cynical than I am


----------



## Gramsci (May 22, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I hate to say it, but I much prefer a Starbucks flat white to most of the Brixton alternatives. And the people watching in there is...different. Feels like you've gone to Croydon by mistake.


 
I was over in Kensington a while back and ended up in Starbucks. As I wanted a coffee and it was only place near the tube. I am loath to go to Starbucks.

But must admit it was a good coffee. That surprised me as last time I used a Starbucks was ages ago. And the coffee was American style- weak and milky in cup to large.

So maybe Starbucks have changed there coffee making?


----------



## happyshopper (May 22, 2013)

The thing about judging coffee at any particular establishment is that it can vary from day to day and during the day. I've had good cups at Fedration and others that are much worse - there was one that just tasted of detergent. I expect some staff just take more care than others.


----------



## simonSW2 (May 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> Google tells me sold for demolition and redevelopment, delayed due to a series of appeals to English heritage etc. so suspiciously convenient it's burnt down, you might say. Were you much more cynical than I am


Yes, I was talking to a local community officer last night when I passed - apparently the site was bought by a developer looking to build a block of flats. I suppose if a great building from the late 19th Century is standing in the way of the march of profit and progress, petrol and a match sorts it.


----------



## fortyplus (May 22, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> The thing about judging coffee at any particular establishment is that it can vary from day to day and during the day. I've had good cups at Fedration and others that are much worse - there was one that just tasted of detergent. I expect some staff just take more care than others.


Yes this is certainly true. If the machine isn't cleaned regularly (daily if at all busy) you get a buildup of stale coffee oils in the heads, which makes for rank coffee. 
In any foodservice operation, consistency is a challenge. It's relatively easy to make something that's great once or twice, it's much harder to make sure that it's always great and the chains are good at having the systems, training and controls to keep the product consistent. Small operations often go off the boil when their passionate founder-owners ease off a bit, leaving it to staff who go through the motions but don't always care that much.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Yes, I was talking to a local community officer last night when I passed - apparently the site was bought by a developer looking to build a block of flats. I suppose if a great building from the late 19th Century is standing in the way of the march of profit and progress, petrol and a match sorts it.


It works for old piers and developers!


----------



## editor (May 22, 2013)

A little BrixtonBuxzz piece on the Grab & Go cafe on Atlantic Road. 

I often grab a coffee from them when I'm heading out on the tube, and it does the job just fine. 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/05/...on-good-affordable-grub-for-busy-brixtonites/


----------



## TruXta (May 22, 2013)

editor said:


> A little BrixtonBuxzz piece on the Grab & Go cafe on Atlantic Road.
> 
> I often grab a coffee from them when I'm heading out on the tube, and it does the job just fine.
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/05/...on-good-affordable-grub-for-busy-brixtonites/


 
Is that the one next to Argos?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 22, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Yes, I was talking to a local community officer last night when I passed - apparently the site was bought by a developer looking to build a block of flats. I suppose if a great building from the late 19th Century is standing in the way of the march of profit and progress, petrol and a match sorts it.


 
I'm right down by Tulse Hill station and can smell the burnt smell from here.  Anyway, cycled past and chatted a bit to an old lady who was absolutely fascinating.. knew loads about the place - was telling me all about it right back to when it was occupied, the squatters after and what became of them - she has loads of books from inside when the owners moved out.  She herself is a historian and writing about Queen Charlotte (Britain's black queen?).  It was one of those conversations that reminded me how much I like living around here - you get some great conversation and gossip from neighbours.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 22, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> The large, derelict house on the junction of Christchurch Road and Palace Road, where author Dennis Wheatley grew up, is currently on fire. 3 engines in attendance.
> 
> It's a lovely old house, wrecked by years of neglect. I always hoped someone would save it, rather than burn it down.
> 
> http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark&id=10734


 
Very sad, lovely old building , sounds a bit suspect though. Never quite understood why it was empty ?


----------



## editor (May 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Is that the one next to Argos?


Yep. I think it's the same people who used to have the 'open' cafe that was damaged in the fire.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2013)

There's another fucking massive queue at the Ferndale Road post office, complete with the usual one or two oddballs being weird. 

I really miss the old Coldharbour Lane post office, but hey! This is progress, right?


----------



## Crispy (May 22, 2013)

Probably quicker to get a bus and go to Elm Park or Brixton Hill.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2013)

Well I'm here now and getting a bus to post a parcel seems a bit much and would probably take even longer. I've got my phone and urban to entertain me.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 22, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Heard a rumour that The Canterbury had been bought? Possible change of use. Anyone clarify that?


golfrate...


----------



## Frumious B. (May 22, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> The thing about judging coffee at any particular establishment is that it can vary from day to day and during the day. I've had good cups at Fedration and others that are much worse - there was one that just tasted of detergent. I expect some staff just take more care than others.


Very true. In Rosie's I learned not to engage in small talk with one of the staff. She would always ruin my coffee if anyone distracted her.


----------



## pissflaps (May 22, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> golfrate...


the same shower of fat tie wearing cunts that pocketed le grosvenor?

cockpunches for everyone.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 22, 2013)

editor said:


> There's another fucking massive queue at the Ferndale Road post office, complete with the usual one or two oddballs being weird.
> 
> I really miss the old Coldharbour Lane post office, but hey! This is progress, right?


I usually pop my head in and if there is a big queue go to stockwell, I've never found it busy there.

Now: wtf is a flat white?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 22, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> the same shower of fat tie wearing cunts that pocketed le grosvenor?
> 
> cockpunches for everyone.


and plenty other places too as it happens, but they're just the management company for the actual owners based on the isle of man.


----------



## TruXta (May 22, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I usually pop my head in and if there is a big queue go to stockwell, I've never found it busy there.
> 
> Now: wtf is a flat white?





> A *flat white* is a coffee beverage developed in Australia and New Zealand in the 1980s.[1][2] It is prepared by pouring microfoam (steamed milk from the bottom of a pitcher) over a single or double shot of ristretto espresso. It is similar to the latte and the café au lait although smaller in volume, having a higher proportion of coffee to milk, and more velvety in consistency.


----------



## Manter (May 22, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Yes, I was talking to a local community officer last night when I passed - apparently the site was bought by a developer looking to build a block of flats. I suppose if a great building from the late 19th Century is standing in the way of the march of profit and progress, petrol and a match sorts it.


 
Appalling..... there's a building near my office that was listed and costing developers a lot of money as they had to protect the facade and build behind it- so it 'accidentally' fell over.  Poetic justice was that the planning guys made them reinstate it as it was from the wreckage- including getting replacement details made where they were too damaged-  that cost them a *lot* more money and time


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 22, 2013)

thanks, don't think I've ever tried that, neither do I think I will.


----------



## TruXta (May 22, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> thanks, don't think I've ever tried that, neither do I think I will.


It's nothing special.


----------



## fortyplus (May 22, 2013)

editor said:


> There's another fucking massive queue at the Ferndale Road post office, complete with the usual one or two oddballs being weird.
> 
> I really miss the old Coldharbour Lane post office, but hey! This is progress, right?


I went in to the Ferndale Road postoffice the other day, (having overlooked renewing tax on the motor), cleared out half the afternoon in readiness for the inevitable wait. Turned up, and by the time I'd walked all the way through the maze the cashier was waiting for me.  However, that is the first time in twenty-five years of living in Brixton.


----------



## Rushy (May 22, 2013)

All this talk of post offices and no Onket?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 22, 2013)

I went to the Streatham Hill PO for the first time ever today.  There was no queue.  NO QUEUE!    I'm not sure I've ever not queued at a PO before?  Then I went to the bank and it took an hour.


----------



## Greebo (May 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I went to the Streatham Hill PO for the first time ever today. There was no queue. NO QUEUE!  I'm not sure I've ever not queued at a PO before? Then I went to the bank and it took an hour.


That's karmic balance for you.


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2013)

I have just recently started using Twitter. I use Diaspora which I have linked to my Twitter. But not many people I know use Diaspora. Even though I think it works well.

Anyway get email alert. "Brixton Village" are following me. 


@Brixton_Village
_Brixton Village is home to the most vibrant restaurant scene in London. New food, pop up projects and fashion shops have created a trendy London hangout._
London · http://t.co/VinFanhlnT


----------



## editor (May 23, 2013)

There's some noisy twat on a motorbike doing what sounds like a thousand miles an hour around the estate.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I have just recently started using Twitter. I use Diaspora which I have linked to my Twitter. But not many people I know use Diaspora. Even though I think it works well.
> 
> Anyway get email alert. "Brixton Village" are following me.
> 
> ...


They've got 'vibrant' 'pop-up' and 'trendy' but they missed out 'edgy' for the full set.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> "Brixton Village" are following me.




Eeek, the whole village? With pitchforks? Have you been grave-robbing again?


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2013)

editor said:


> They've got 'vibrant' 'pop-up' and 'trendy' but they missed out 'edgy' for the full set.


 
Just checked there Twitter. Edgy is no where to be seen now. Not good marketing angle now. Instead its:



> *BRIXTON VILLAGE* ‏@*Brixton_Village*  16 May
> New food, pop up projects and fashion shops have created a trendy London hangout! #*BrixtonVillage*


----------



## Frumious B. (May 23, 2013)

FFS, only Americans say 'trendy', it's not been trendy to say trendy here for 40 years.


----------



## twistedAM (May 23, 2013)

editor said:


> They've got 'vibrant' 'pop-up' and 'trendy' but they missed out 'edgy' for the full set.


 
I loathe the term pop-up.
There's even a pop-up bar opened in Gipsy Hill; someone on Facebook added "yeah with pop-up prices"


----------



## editor (May 23, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> I loathe the term pop-up.
> There's even a pop-up bar opened in Gipsy Hill; someone on Facebook added "yeah with pop-up prices"


It's like the word "temporary" just isn't _cool_ enough.  It's another ghastly hipster import.


----------



## Rushy (May 23, 2013)

editor said:


> It's like the word "temporary" just isn't _cool_ enough. It's another ghastly hipster import.


 
I like the term "pop-up". As with so many things, it's just been overused, gets adopted for duller corporate uses and the meaning gets blurred as the term gets applied to things which aren't really "pop-up". "Temporary" is a bit dull and phonetically cumbersome.


----------



## Rushy (May 23, 2013)

Jay Rayner coming up on R4 after 12pm news on the sustainability of shopping locally. Might be interesting...


----------



## editor (May 23, 2013)

I didn't think I particularly liked banana and chocolate waffles until I tried the one in Kaff today. It was fucking _lush. _


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 23, 2013)

*Invitation to Future Brixton feedback event *
















*Did you share your views on the draft Brixton SPD?*
We'd like to thank everyone who took the time to comment and invite you to our feedback event. Please come along to find out how your comments have helped shape the final document.

On *Wednesday 29 May 2013*, from *6pm to 7.30pm* 
At *Lambeth Town Hall, Room 8*
Hosted by *Cllr Pete Robbins*, Cabinet Member for Housing and Regeneration
This will be an informal drop-in event and council officers will also be there to discuss how the supplementary planning document (or SPD) has been produced.

The Brixton Supplementary Planning Document will be considered by the Council's Cabinet on Monday 10 June and all documents will be published on the council's website on Monday 3 June.

The consultation closed on 15 March after 600 people had submitted questionnaires and written responses.
Find out more about Future Brixton >>


----------



## editor (May 23, 2013)

I heard the big peal of thunder. But where's the rain?!


----------



## editor (May 23, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Jay Rayner coming up on R4 after 12pm news on the sustainability of shopping locally. Might be interesting...


I didn't listen to it. Was it worth listening to and if so, what did he say?


----------



## pissflaps (May 23, 2013)

jay rayner and lemmy. Never seen 'em in the same room together.


----------



## Kanda (May 23, 2013)

editor said:


> I heard the big peal of thunder. But where's the rain?!


 
Top of the Hill, for about 5 mins.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Top of the Hill, for about 5 mins.


There's some mean crowds on the horizon, but nothing here yet.


----------



## Kanda (May 23, 2013)

It's sunny again now...


----------



## colacubes (May 23, 2013)

It might have skirted round you.  Sunny here now but it chucked it down briefly.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 23, 2013)

The long standing big squat in Oval apparently has to be vacated by tuesday.
Over 100 people living there at the moment.


----------



## Rushy (May 23, 2013)

editor said:


> I didn't listen to it. Was it worth listening to and if so, what did he say?


 
I missed the first bit. He was later talking about farmers markets being misconstrued as being a sustainable model whereas they are really a premium shopping experience.


----------



## Rushy (May 23, 2013)

editor said:


> There's some mean crowds on the horizon, but nothing here yet.


 
Angry protestors?


----------



## twistedAM (May 23, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I like the term "pop-up". As with so many things, it's just been overused, gets adopted for duller corporate uses and the meaning gets blurred as the term gets applied to things which aren't really "pop-up". "Temporary" is a bit dull and phonetically cumbersome.


 
They're usually corporate... instigated by (here's another shitty buzzword) startups.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Angry protestors?


 
or people desperate to get to The Albert


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 23, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> jay rayner and lemmy. Never seen 'em in the same room together.


 
that's because lemmy is allergic to food writers, apparently.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Angry protestors?


Curse this auto correct software!


----------



## Ms T (May 24, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I went to the Streatham Hill PO for the first time ever today. There was no queue. NO QUEUE!  I'm not sure I've ever not queued at a PO before? Then I went to the bank and it took an hour.


 
OTOH, there was no queue in the Nationwide this afternoon, which was a first.


----------



## Greebo (May 24, 2013)

Ms T said:


> OTOH, there was no queue in the Nationwide this afternoon, which was a first.


That's flying in the face of nature, that is!


----------



## leanderman (May 24, 2013)

And I rang TalkTalk yesterday about a line fault and an engineer arrived three hours later.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 24, 2013)

my oh my, what is the world coming to if we don't have to queue anymore
((queues))


----------



## Frumious B. (May 24, 2013)

Will there be jazz at the Effra tonite? Either the Effra, or the Effra Social.  Free jazz anywhere is what I want. Has to be tonight in an interesting part of London, for a small group of American youngsters.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Will there be jazz at the Effra tonite? Either the Effra, or the Effra Social. Free jazz anywhere is what I want. Has to be tonight in an interesting part of London, for a small group of American youngsters.


 
No idea, but there will be mighty fine reggae at the Albert.


----------



## colacubes (May 24, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Will there be jazz at the Effra tonite? Either the Effra, or the Effra Social. Free jazz anywhere is what I want. Has to be tonight in an interesting part of London, for a small group of American youngsters.


 
Not at Effra Social as Morten Valence are playing there.  I thought it was only on Sundays at the Effra but I may be wrong.

Hideaway in Streatham might be worth a look.


----------



## bosie (May 24, 2013)

It doesn't look like Antic are opening up in Bon Marche after all then?

http://www.brixtonblog.com/kings-cr...ly-for-licence-for-brixton-shop-and-bar/12745


----------



## snowy_again (May 24, 2013)

Hideaway is not cheap or free though is it? 

I thought it was on tonight at the Effra Hall, but then I tend to avoid the effra after 8 on a Friday /csb.


----------



## Boudicca (May 24, 2013)

Just heard that Honest Burger are opening another branch in Camden Lock.  Apparently the market management have kicked out three existing (and popular) food vendors to make way for them.  The traders have said they will not buy from them, but I'm not sure it's their fault really.

I'm wondering if they are trying to turn the Lock into a villaage.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> Just heard that Honest Burger are opening another branch in Camden Lock. Apparently the market management have kicked out three existing (and popular) food vendors to make way for them. The traders have said they will not buy from them, but I'm not sure it's their fault really.


That's the power of a big wad for you.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 24, 2013)

Where can I get a 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter? For audio stuff? So I can plug a 3.5mm jack into a 2.5mm socket. Trying to connect a portable MP3 player to an old skool amp.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Where can I get a 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter? For audio stuff? So I can plug a 3.5mm jack into a 2.5mm socket. Trying to connect a portable MP3 player to an old skool amp.


 
I might have one somewhere but it'll take a while to find the thing.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 24, 2013)

I reckon I've got at least one in somebody else's attic! It's the kind of thing you keep for years but you can never find when you want it.


----------



## CH1 (May 24, 2013)

bosie said:


> It doesn't look like Antic are opening up in Bon Marche after all then?
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/kings-cr...ly-for-licence-for-brixton-shop-and-bar/12745


At least Antic will have some competition then - Antic are like the ITV of fashionable Brixton venues at the moment.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 24, 2013)

editor said:


> I might have one somewhere but it'll take a while to find the thing.


 
Turns out it was the wrong thing. I bought one from the phone shop in Reliance Arcade and ten minutes later swapped it for what I really needed, a 3.5mm jack to 2 x RCA.  Sounds surprisingly good though.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 24, 2013)

Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie half price at Iceland - £2.25 for 500 ml.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2013)

Frumious B. said:
			
		

> Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie half price at Iceland - £2.25 for 500 ml.



Saw that earlier. I went into Iceland as it the only place I can count on for mint choc chip ice cream. Which, by the way is cheaper that even a half price Ben and Jerry's   

On the subject of Iceland I really fucking hate the entrance to that place


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2013)

Update.. 

The Iceland mint choc chip ice cream is okay for the price. Tasty ice cream but light on the choc chips.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2013)

Great old school blues band in the Albert tonight - and great to see a familiar face behind the decks at the 414.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2013)

Is the Van Gogh cafe on Brixton Rd still open? I only pass it early in the morning or late at night


----------



## cuppa tee (May 26, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Is the Van Gogh cafe on Brixton Rd still open? I only pass it early in the morning or late at night


Sorry, no its been shut for some time now.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2013)

Never did make it down there. Ta for letting me know.


----------



## simonSW2 (May 26, 2013)

Where to buy a 15 amp fuse on a Sunday / Bank Holiday Monday? Fuse blown, no cooker


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 26, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Where to buy a 15 amp fuse on a Sunday / Bank Holiday Monday? Fuse blown, no cooker


Depressingly, Tesco Acre Lane was first place I thought of.


----------



## Ms T (May 26, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Where to buy a 15 amp fuse on a Sunday / Bank Holiday Monday? Fuse blown, no cooker


Times like this you really miss Woolies.

I'd try some of the places that sell household stuff - there's a coupLe on Railton and one on Pope's Rd.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2013)

There's a Caribbean and Latino 'street festival' on at the Domino club right now. The bass is mighty!




> In Brixton On Sunday 26th of May 2013 there will be two full days of Carribean and Latin cultures, traditions, arts & Market coming together in a festival that will bring both communities in close contact with each other in a celebration that promises to be one to remember, there will be lots to see and do so come down and enjoy the atmosphere If you haven't been to a Brixton Street Party you definitely won't be sorry!
> 
> 
> The Garden Market Opens at 10am and will continue until well into the night.
> Stalls will be selling traditional food from the Caribbean and Latin America as well as tropical fruits, arts, clothes & crafts.


 


http://www.afterdarknetwork.co.uk/index.php/component/k2/item/460-caribbean-and-latino-festival
(with a photo nicked from me!)


----------



## editor (May 27, 2013)

The festival is still on today and there's a lovely laid back, old-school vibe there. 

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/05/...stival-continues-in-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## leanderman (May 27, 2013)

Scooter idiot was back in Brockwell Park late this afternoon

Do these machines have any licensing? Could not spot a number plate. 

And do they remove the silencers or something?


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

Good to see that they're getting ready to plant loads of trees along Brixton Station Road. Least that's what I assume the poles are for!


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

Exclusive wine importers, Chix & Buck apply to open on Atlantic Road/Vining Street, Brixton
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/05/...o-open-on-atlantic-roadvining-street-brixton/


----------



## lang rabbie (May 28, 2013)

How long has the licensing application with no closing date for representations been up in the window?  The link from that Brixtonbuzz story doesn't appear to be live and it is doesn't appear on the "current applications" page of the Lambeth website.


----------



## nagapie (May 28, 2013)

I have a little tablet for internetting and reading while travelling. Unfortunately I've cracked the screen. Is there anywhere in Brixton to get something like that fixed, if it even is worth it to get it fixed costwise?


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> How long has the licensing application with no closing date for representations been up in the window? The link from that Brixtonbuzz story doesn't appear to be live and it is doesn't appear on the "current applications" page of the Lambeth website.


Hmm. That is interesting. I was able to read the council PDF last night but now it's password protected. I took the pic on the 23rd May.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I have a little tablet for internetting and reading while travelling. Unfortunately I've cracked the screen. Is there anywhere in Brixton to get something like that fixed, if it even is worth it to get it fixed costwise?


 
What is the tablet make/model?


----------



## nagapie (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> What is the tablet make/model?


 

It's a Tabronics Quantam7. Just a cheap brand I found online with some ok reviews.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

nagapie said:


> It's a Tabronics Quantam7. Just a cheap brand I found online with some ok reviews.


 
You could try writing to the supplier, but I suspect you may well be better off just buying a cheapo replacement.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> *Invitation to Future Brixton feedback event *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might turn up to this and heckle Pete Robbins about Carlton Mansions. (Lib Peck even had the brassneck in the most recent Lambeth Lie Life to suggest 'housing' and 'bringing back properties into use for social housing' were the council's priorities. Liars.)


----------



## nagapie (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> You could try writing to the supplier, but I suspect you may well be better off just buying a cheapo replacement.


 

That's what I thought. It was cheap but not that cheap so buying a replacement isn't really on the cards.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Good to see that they're getting ready to plant loads of trees along Brixton Station Road. Least that's what I assume the poles are for!
> 
> View attachment 33013
> 
> View attachment 33014


 
As much as I agree with tree planting, they've posting some in some very odd areas where they're not needed


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> As much as I agree with tree planting, they've posting some in some very odd areas where they're not needed


 
Like where?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Like where?


 
There's one planted on the pavement right outside Tudor Close and more on the pavement next to Rush Common further up Brixton Hill.  Those particular areas have plenty of trees already.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's one planted on the pavement right outside Tudor Close and more on the pavement next to Rush Common further up Brixton Hill. Those particular areas have plenty of trees already.


What's wrong with more?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2013)

Here's one.  I remember noticing this one because we had to stop and let a mother pass with a pram because it's reduced pavement width.  I don't object to that, but it really doesn't seem necessary in an already green area



Another one

Is there some good reason they thought it would look better on the pavement side of the wall?



and two more on pavement side of wall, along with a phone box clogging pavement.  Why couldn't these be placed on Rush Common?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> What's wrong with more?


 
Nothing's wrong with more.  They're just placed in odd locations


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

I like them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> I like them.


 
I love trees!  I just don't know why the ones on the pavement besides the Common couldn't have been placed on the Common


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 28, 2013)

There are some like that in the pavement on Milkwood Road, on the curve coming up from Herne Hill Station.
I think the idea is that they promote traffic calming once they are a bit bigger & branchier - i.e. drivers can't see a direct route ahead so they automatically slow down a bit.

So far it's just slowed down pedestrians as that's already a narrow pavement, but cars do fly down that road so any traffic calming is probably a good thing (there's already speed bumps).


----------



## pissflaps (May 28, 2013)

they've put a load in on Robson road in WN. 'Traffic calming' appears to be the reasoning behind this. All they effectively do is tempt drivers to 'shoot the rapids' at speed, thereby putting vulnerable road users lives at risk. 

/slowclap


----------



## leanderman (May 28, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> There are some like that in the pavement on Milkwood Road, on the curve coming up from Herne Hill Station.
> I think the idea is that they promote traffic calming once they are a bit bigger & branchier - i.e. drivers can't see a direct route ahead so they automatically slow down a bit.
> 
> So far it's just slowed down pedestrians as that's already a narrow pavement, but cars do fly down that road so any traffic calming is probably a good thing (there's already speed bumps).




How intreeguing - I would never have guessed that.


----------



## pissflaps (May 28, 2013)

how much money is wasted on road infrastructure that exists merely to compensate for motorist's inability to obey the law?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> There are some like that in the pavement on Milkwood Road, on the curve coming up from Herne Hill Station.
> I think the idea is that they promote traffic calming once they are a bit bigger & branchier - i.e. drivers can't see a direct route ahead so they automatically slow down a bit.
> 
> So far it's just slowed down pedestrians as that's already a narrow pavement, but cars do fly down that road so any traffic calming is probably a good thing (there's already speed bumps).


 
Oh well, if that's the reason, I have no objection.  I'd quite happily they stuck trees in the middle of the pedestrians crossings to stop all the arseholes that jump the lights by Elm Park


----------



## snowy_again (May 28, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> There are some like that in the pavement on Milkwood Road, on the curve coming up from Herne Hill Station.
> I think the idea is that they promote traffic calming once they are a bit bigger & branchier - i.e. drivers can't see a direct route ahead so they automatically slow down a bit.
> 
> So far it's just slowed down pedestrians as that's already a narrow pavement, but cars do fly down that road so any traffic calming is probably a good thing (there's already speed bumps).


 
And lots more on Brixton Water Lane / Dulwich Road too.


----------



## pissflaps (May 28, 2013)

but that's the point. They don't 'calm' traffic at all, if anything they make it worse. The flawed presumption is that drivers will slow down to negotiate the obstacle, when in practice, most just floor it to get around them as quickly as possible. Railton road is notorious for this sort of behavior and it makes cycling there an utter fucking chore.


----------



## lang rabbie (May 28, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I love trees! I just don't know why the ones on the pavement besides the Common couldn't have been placed on the Common


 
Is that stretch of Rush Common south of Upper Tulse Hill the bit where Thames Water/British Gas have some pipes under the grass which prevent trees being planted?

[Sends Minnie out with torch to look for inspection pit covers]


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> Is that stretch of Rush Common south of Upper Tulse Hill the bit where Thames Water/British Gas have some pipes under the grass which prevent trees being planted?
> 
> [Sends Minnie out with torch to look for inspection pit covers]


 
It's the upper end between Somers Road and the top of Brixton Hill (ie. opposite Sainsbury's)


----------



## lang rabbie (May 28, 2013)

Blimey, I had to do a quick check on which turning Somers Rd is!  It has completely fallen off my mental map since the King of Sardinia closed a decade ago.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> Blimey, I had to do a quick check on which turning Somers Rd is!  It has completely fallen off my mental map since the King of Sardinia closed a decade ago.


 
That was a splendid looking pub. 







http://www.urban75.org/brixton/bars/sardinia.html


----------



## leanderman (May 28, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's the upper end between Somers Road and the top of Brixton Hill (ie. opposite Sainsbury's)



Opposite Sainsbury's is pretty much anywhere now!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> That was a splendid looking pub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You don't have an up-to-date picture of it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Opposite Sainsbury's is pretty much anywhere now!


 
Good point!  Erm, before you get to Morrish Road then


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You don't have an up-to-date picture of it


For you, anything.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> For you, anything.


 


That's side view, not front


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's side view, not front


 
Google Street View --->


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Google Street View --->


 
I know what it looks like.  I just assumed you'd have a front view pic on your write-up


----------



## Dan U (May 29, 2013)

Brixton Mosque attacked/vandalised according to Brian Whelan on twitter

eta - linky 
http://www.voice-online.co.uk/article/police-investigate-brixton-mosque-vandalism


----------



## shygirl (May 29, 2013)

A white bloke approached the woman who runs the Karibou Centre over the weekend, saying he would come back when it was empty to burn it down.  He must have thought it was part of the mosque.  Its been reported to the police, but I guess we have to keep an eye out for this kind of thing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 29, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Brixton Mosque attacked/vandalised according to Brian Whelan on twitter
> 
> eta - linky
> http://www.voice-online.co.uk/article/police-investigate-brixton-mosque-vandalism


 
Is that part of Brixton considered Stockwell?


----------



## peterkro (May 29, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is that part of Brixton considered Stockwell?


No it's SW9  .


----------



## EastEnder (May 29, 2013)

peterkro said:


> No it's SW9  .


As is Stockwell.


----------



## se5 (May 29, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> As is Stockwell.


 
Lets revive the whole which is more Brixton SW2 or SW9? debate

Sure the Mosque is definitely Brixton - its located on Gresham Road just down from Brixton Police Station


----------



## colacubes (May 29, 2013)

peterkro said:


> No it's SW9  .


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

colacubes said:


>


It's more than that.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

se5 said:


> Lets revive the whole which is more Brixton SW2 or SW9? debate
> 
> Sure the Mosque is definitely Brixton - its located on Gresham Road just down from Brixton Police Station


 
It's also called 'The Brixton Mosque' which kind of gives the game away.


----------



## peterkro (May 29, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> As is Stockwell.


True(most of Stockwell is SW4+8 but the bit Clapham road,Stockwell road, Sidney street Slade gardens is SW9). It's open to interpretation however I thought Coldharbour and Ferndale wards to be Brixton.Gresham road is well within Coldharbour. This map fairly well agrees with which parts are Brixton although I'm personally a bit dubious about parts of the hills (Brixton and Tulse) :
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...-8F5F-10E412F56A47/0/super_output_brixton.pdf


----------



## Rushy (May 29, 2013)

editor said:


> It's also called 'The Brixton Mosque' which kind of gives the game away.


 
The Chelsea School of English is based in Brixton, opposite the tube.

ETA: doubt there's a Brixton School of English in Chelsea...


----------



## Rushy (May 29, 2013)

Rushy said:


> The Chelsea School of English is based in Brixton, opposite the tube.
> 
> ETA: doubt there's a Brixton School of English in Chelsea...


 
Sorry, thats the South Chelsea International College.




> SCIC, which is located in one of London’s most diverse and cosmopolitan areas, has a lively atmosphere with modern facilities.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

Rushy said:


> The Chelsea School of English is based in Brixton, opposite the tube.


I think they're hoping that their target audience won't know the difference. 
https://plus.google.com/113451777679003960764/about?hl=en


----------



## twistedAM (May 29, 2013)

editor said:


> It's also called 'The Brixton Mosque' which kind of gives the game away.


 
Brixton Windmill is in SW2 but then again it's real name is Ashby Mill.
I'm finished with this game. Brixton is branded now; prefer to use the term south London.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 29, 2013)

se5 said:


> Lets revive the whole which is more Brixton SW2 or SW9? debate
> 
> Sure the Mosque is definitely Brixton - its located on Gresham Road just down from Brixton Police Station


 
Well I was pretty sure it was Brixton, which is why I was wondering it has Stockwell on its sign


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Brixton Windmill is in SW2 but then again it's real name is Ashby Mill.
> I'm finished with this game. Brixton is branded now; prefer to use the term south London.


 
I'm retreating to East Coldharbour Lane. That hasn't been fucked about with yet.


----------



## twistedAM (May 29, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm retreating to East Coldharbour Lane. That hasn't been fucked about with yet.


 
That'll be the next thing that Foxtons et al foist on clients, dividing Brixton into marketable packages. I guess with BV it has already started.
My mate was telling me Manchester now has an Italian Quarter. I asked why as there never seemed to be a big Italian presence in the city. he said "it's by the canal".


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> That'll be the next thing that Foxtons et al foist on clients, dividing Brixton into marketable packages. I guess with BV it has already started.
> My mate was telling me Manchester now has an Italian Quarter. I asked why as there never seemed to be a big Italian presence in the city. he said "it's by the canal".


Oh yes. Estate agents love 'Quarters.' The fuckers.


----------



## Effrasurfer (May 29, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> might turn up to this and heckle Pete Robbins about Carlton Mansions. (Lib Peck even had the brassneck in the most recent Lambeth Lie Life to suggest 'housing' and 'bringing back properties into use for social housing' were the council's priorities. Liars.)


 

Thanks for the reminder, I'm also planning to turn up to this.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I'm also planning to turn up to this.


 
Would you be up for writing a little piece about the meeting for BrixtonBuzz?


----------



## Effrasurfer (May 29, 2013)

OK, I'll take a notebook along then.


----------



## TruXta (May 29, 2013)

I wonder if I can rebrand Penge & Anerley as "Outer Brixton"?


----------



## pissflaps (May 29, 2013)

'Brixton Village' is not really called 'Brixton Village'.

#trupost.


----------



## TruXta (May 29, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> 'Brixton Village' is not really called 'Brixton Village'.
> 
> #trupost.


Oh, but it really is.


----------



## twistedAM (May 29, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I wonder if I can rebrand Penge & Anerley as "Outer Brixton"?


 
Nah that's Crystal Palace Meadows.


----------



## TruXta (May 29, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Nah that's Crystal Palace Meadows.


Meadows? MEADOWS?

On second thought I can live with that. Maybe if we called it South Dulwich that'd help house prices even more.


----------



## Dan U (May 29, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I wonder if I can rebrand Penge & Anerley as "Outer Brixton"?


 
Outer Croydon I think


----------



## TruXta (May 29, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Outer Croydon I think


Shush now. Outer Croydon is somewhere between Croydon and Brighton I believe.


----------



## leanderman (May 29, 2013)

Has there always been an area called Streatham Hills? Or is this also estate agent newspeak?


----------



## TruXta (May 29, 2013)

Hill*s* plural is a new one.


----------



## twistedAM (May 29, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Hill*s* plural is a new one.


 
Beverly????

UK estate agents are so far behind US realtors.


----------



## TruXta (May 29, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Beverly????
> 
> UK estate agents are so far behind US realtors.


I meant _Streatham_ Hills. I know that Hills features in other place names of course.


----------



## EastEnder (May 29, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I wonder if I can rebrand Penge & Anerley as "Outer Brixton"?


 


> Penge is described in the Domesday Book as a wood for 50 hogs...


There's no need to read on. I've no doubt it only gets worse.


----------



## TruXta (May 29, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> There's no need to read on. I've no doubt it only gets worse.


It used to be a common in the Great North Wood I believe.


----------



## Ms T (May 29, 2013)

I was crossing Coldharbour Lane today where it's bisected by Atlantic Road, and a mahoosive Barbie-pink Landrover was stopped at the traffic lights.  The driver looked vaguely familiar - on closer inspection it turned out to be Jordan/Katie Price!


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2013)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I was crossing Coldharbour Lane today where it's bisected by Atlantic Road, and a mahoosive Barbie-pink Landrover was stopped at the traffic lights.  The driver looked vaguely familiar - on closer inspection it turned out to be Jordan/Katie Price!



 end of days


----------



## pissflaps (May 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> o mai dayz


 
ftfy


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> end of days


Photo evidence.


----------



## Effrasurfer (May 29, 2013)

Superb work of art! And the photoshop is not bad either.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 30, 2013)

All official letters sent to me say Stockwell, and I live in the asshole of  Brixton.


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2013)

Fountain is on in the square


----------



## editor (May 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Fountain is on in the square


 
Old school fountain style or nu-Brixton dribble?


----------



## editor (May 30, 2013)

'Vibrant' Brixton Village food businesses French & Grace want to expand and open in Camden Lock and, err, want you to help fund the expansion with no profit share. 

But if you give them £2,000, you get your name inscribed on a tile. 

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/help-french-grace-open-in-camden-lock


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 30, 2013)

fuck them.


----------



## Kanda (May 30, 2013)

From the FT on Brixton House prices:




> Paul Markey has not paid much attention to the government’s latest plan to stimulate the UK housing market. As an estate agent in Brixton, a rapidly gentrifying part of south London, he is too busy selling houses.
> “It’s boom time,” he says over the clatter of keyboards in the Brixton office of the Haart estate agency chain. “Prices have gone up at least 25 per cent here in the past year.”
> Demand is so strong that he and his colleagues have adopted an “open house” strategy, where they invite potential buyers to group viewings of a property. “We normally sell it on the day . . . and we say to people, ‘If you want to get in before the open house, you have to pay top dollar,’ ” he says with a grin.


 
Also here: http://www.theweek.co.uk/prosper/53316/george-osborne-help-to-buy-housing-bubble


----------



## editor (May 30, 2013)

Here's the Twitter account for the oh-so-busy Mr Markey who works at Haart.
"Nothing was ever achieved without natural enthusiasm!," he opined, while counting his cash.
https://twitter.com/prm38


----------



## fortyplus (May 30, 2013)

MsCupcake used a similar scheme to buy an ice-cream freezer last year. Leon the fast-food chain did something like it as well, I think they went for half a million and offered you discounted lunch for life if you coughed up £5k. Couched it in a lot of cuddly prspeak, but it still seemed like a terrible deal for the punter.  The brass neck of crowdfunding a for-profit business is quite astonishing. But if it works for this lot I might consider  swallowing my 20th-century principles, because it's got to be a lot better than extending the remortgage. And fuck the bankers too.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 30, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's the Twitter account for the oh-so-busy Mr Markey who works at Haart.
> "Nothing was ever achieved without natural enthusiasm!," he opined, while counting his cash.
> https://twitter.com/prm38


Anyone who calls themselves a 'banter king' has got to be a prize cnut.

Might send some of my own 'banter' his way...


----------



## twistedAM (May 30, 2013)

editor said:


> 'Vibrant' Brixton Village food businesses French & Grace want to expand and open in Camden Lock and, err, want you to help fund the expansion with no profit share.
> 
> But if you give them £2,000, you get your name inscribed on a tile.
> 
> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/help-french-grace-open-in-camden-lock


 
They'll have Honest Burgers for company; they're opening in Camden Lock this summer.


----------



## uk benzo (May 30, 2013)

editor said:


> 'Vibrant' Brixton Village food businesses French & Grace want to expand and open in Camden Lock and, err, want you to help fund the expansion with no profit share.
> 
> But if you give them £2,000, you get your name inscribed on a tile.
> 
> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/help-french-grace-open-in-camden-lock


 

Un-f-ing believable that they want free money so that they can make money. And I bet there'll be loads of twats that will give them what they want, but refuse to give to charity or the homeless asking for a bit of change.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2013)

Is one of the Woolwich attackers in King's? 

If not, someone important/dangerous is currently there as I was there this afternoon and there's three police vans parked up Caldecott Road and police all over the place.

eta:  Just looked, and one of them is there apparently


----------



## clandestino (May 30, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's the Twitter account for the oh-so-busy Mr Markey who works at Haart.
> "Nothing was ever achieved without natural enthusiasm!," he opined, while counting his cash.
> https://twitter.com/prm38


 
I think ultimately it comes down to individual agents - some are smarmy and/or dishonest and/or useless cunts, and some are just trying to get the job done with a minimum of fuss. Sadly the latter, who tend to be the old school, are becoming increasingly rare, and end up having to work alongside the former. When buying our current place, I learnt to loathe with a vengeance the Foxtons agents, who were brazen in their greed and dishonour, while the rest were a mixed bag. And agents do move around. One useless twat who fucked up royally when selling our old place ended up at the place we bought through. Thankfully I dealt with the old school manager, and only got through to this idiot once on the phone - I recognised his voice immediately, from months of twattery on his part and an intense week of shouting on my part that saw us go separate ways. Obviously he'd been sacked from the other place and ended up at this new lot. I could have ended up with him for the purchase - it was just luck that the old school manager picked up the phone when I called initially. 

I don't know what my point is here really, other than fuck Foxtons. They really are scum.


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2013)

Hear hear.


----------



## clandestino (May 30, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted already, but some great stuff on 60s Brixton in this Clash interview:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2013/may/23/the-clash-mick-jones-paul-simonon

*Paul Simonon:* We're from the Brixton area, and I used to go there – it used to be called the Brixton Astoria – for Saturday-morning pictures. It's actually where I saw my first ever pop show. We all turned up as 10-year-olds, and they said: "Right, boys and girls, we've got a special surprise for you – we're not going to show you a film!" So everyone was "Booooo." "No, we've got a special surprise – we have Sandie Shaw!" And Sandie Shaw came on, and she was going on about not having any shoes. So we had an hour set from her, and that was my first pop concert.
*MJ:* We used to bunk in, which was quite difficult. In those days, on a Saturday night, it would be thousands of people – as many people as you get to a gig at the Academy. You'd have that but the whole place would be packed – before video, before anything. That was the social hub. On weekdays and in holidays, one of us would shin up a drainpipe and go through the open window to the loos, right, and then come down and open the door and we'd all pile in. It would generally be an X.
*PS:* I wanted to see Hell's Angels '69, but they said: "No mate, you're too young."
*MJ:* And I was also in the ABC Minors up the road at the Fridge. I was in a twist competition!
*PS:* I used to go to the ABC as well and occasionally I went to the Classic.
*MJ:* The Classic! The fleapit, which is now the Ritzy. They used to show two movies, but also you'd come when the doors opened about 12.45, and then you could sit there all the way through till the evening and it was time to go home. They'd usually be dubbed into English …
*PS:* From Italian.
*MJ:* … but I didn't notice the out-of-syncness at the time.
*PS*: I remember at the ABC they brought someone in from the audience to hold this torch and whoever this torch landed on got a free ice-cream. They were going round the room and suddenly said: "Oi, mate, you've won a free ice-cream" – it had landed on me. So I got a free ice-cream, which was not comfortable – 'cos you're enjoying free ice-cream and everyone else is looking at you, with no ice-cream.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2013)

Went past this today and it's currently being knocked down.  Only about 1/8 of it still standing


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2013)

ianw said:


> Not sure if this has been posted already, but some great stuff on 60s Brixton in this Clash interview:


 
Mick Jones went to school in Elm Park


----------



## clandestino (May 30, 2013)

I'd love to read an interview with the pair of them just about Brixton. One for Brixton Buzz perhaps?


----------



## editor (May 30, 2013)

ianw said:


> I'd love to read an interview with the pair of them just about Brixton. One for Brixton Buzz perhaps?


 
I think we've already tried and not got far... but if a seasoned pro like you fancies a go....


----------



## editor (May 30, 2013)

ianw said:


> I don't know what my point is here really, other than fuck Foxtons. They really are scum.


 
Amen to that, bro'.


----------



## Ms T (May 30, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is one of the Woolwich attackers in King's?
> 
> If not, someone important/dangerous is currently there as I was there this afternoon and there's three police vans parked up Caldecott Road and police all over the place.
> 
> eta: Just looked, and one of them is there apparently


 
It's a trauma centre specialising in gunshot wounds so it's not surprising really.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2013)

Ms T said:


> It's a trauma centre specialising in gunshot wounds so it's not surprising really.


 
True enough, just assumed there'd be another hospital closer to Woolwich that was also able to deal with gunshot wounds


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2013)

Ms T said:


> It's a trauma centre specialising in gunshot wounds so it's not surprising really.


 
I'm also always surprised when watching 24 Hours in A&E how many accident victims are airlifted to King's all the way from Kent

eta:   I know the trusts are all linked


----------



## Ms T (May 30, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> True enough, just assumed there'd be another hospital closer to Woolwich that was also able to deal with gunshot wounds


 
They had to send them to separate hospitals - I was chatting to a nurse who reckoned the other one would have been in St George's.


----------



## ajdown (May 30, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> MsCupcake used a similar scheme to buy an ice-cream freezer last year.


 
I was happy to chuck a tenner in the pot for that.  The free cupcake and a kiss from the lady herself was more than enough value for money


----------



## snowy_again (May 30, 2013)

Hotel Chocolat made £3.7 million from a investment bond that gave you free ice cream or chocolate for life. It's just a different way of sourcing finance - it's elective, if you don't want to do it then don't, but I don't see how you can tell other people how to spend their own money, nor your judgement of their spending make any difference other than impotent fury.

It's hipstergeddon on a different level - people are different, they make their own choices and have different views than your own. You (i can't be pedantic and use 'one' there) were probably making choices younger in life which disgusted other older/more mature people.

Admittedly donating money to a better social purpose might make you feel better, and support other people more than chocolate / a cake / a burger will ever do, but thems the breaks, as someone said.

/something about more jobs and money in Brixton, but they're probably the 'wrong jobs' and the 'wrong money' etc.


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2013)

More profit doesn't equal more jobs.


----------



## zenie (May 30, 2013)

*wonders how she can get funding for new business idea*


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2013)

What idea?


----------



## zenie (May 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> What idea?



I can't tell you, you might steal it  Albert tomorrow night?


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2013)

Hah! Yes, quite possibly..


----------



## zenie (May 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Hah! Yes, quite possibly..



I will try and get down there about 9, reckon you'll still be there?  is the stripey one cooking?


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2013)

Dunno on both counts. I'll let you know.


----------



## snowy_again (May 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> More profit doesn't equal more jobs.


Never disagreed with that. I've been pondering on the recent parachute post about the Brixton Boards being a monothoughtclique. I've two minds about it.


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Never disagreed with that. I've been pondering on the recent parachute post about the Brixton Boards being a monothoughtclique. I've two minds about it.


Didn't say you disagreed  was just an observation. I don't agree in the slightest that there's a BB monothought clique, whatever that is.


----------



## snowy_again (May 30, 2013)

here!: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...tv-show-is-coming.310307/page-2#post-12232997

Made me chuckle anyway...


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> here!: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...tv-show-is-coming.310307/page-2#post-12232997
> 
> Made me chuckle anyway...


That's people taking the piss out of themselves.  Besides any show like that would be preposterous.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 31, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is one of the Woolwich attackers in King's?
> 
> If not, someone important/dangerous is currently there as I was there this afternoon and there's three police vans parked up Caldecott Road and police all over the place.
> 
> eta: Just looked, and one of them is there apparently


Yeah I think so, cos when I was there last week (early in the morning) the place was crawling with police and a van load of coppers who'd clearly been there all night were guarding the main entrance (most of them were asleep.) There are usually police at Kings, but never this many. They probably want to keep it low profile though.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 31, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I was crossing Coldharbour Lane today where it's bisected by Atlantic Road, and a mahoosive Barbie-pink Landrover was stopped at the traffic lights. The driver looked vaguely familiar - on closer inspection it turned out to be Jordan/Katie Price!


I saw a rather dishevelled and miserable-looking Jay Rayner in exactly the same spot yesterday, mumbling into his phone.


----------



## Rushy (May 31, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Went past this today and it's currently being knocked down. Only about 1/8 of it still standing


 
Apparently that used to be Lexadon's office.


----------



## zenie (May 31, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I saw a rather dishevelled and miserable-looking Jay Rayner in exactly the same spot yesterday, mumbling into his phone.


 
 the mind boggles....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 31, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Apparently that used to be Lexadon's office.


Really? Interesting.

It definitely used to be Lambeth Registry Office - you could get married there (and some urbanites did just that!)


----------



## Rushy (May 31, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Hotel Chocolat made £3.7 million from a investment bond that gave you free ice cream or chocolate for life. It's just a different way of sourcing finance - it's elective, if you don't want to do it then don't, but I don't see how you can tell other people how to spend their own money, nor your judgement of their spending make any difference other than impotent fury.
> 
> It's hipstergeddon on a different level - people are different, they make their own choices and have different views than your own. You (i can't be pedantic and use 'one' there) were probably making choices younger in life which disgusted other older/more mature people.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed. And if you don't ask you don't get. Same with the film investment discussed in another thread. I don't object to them asking but what irks me is the brazenness of the dreadful value for the 'investor' for ostensibly commercial projects. Rather than rewarding those with the goodwill to support their business, they are in fact worse off than those who don't support them. Investors of £50 are rewarded with a book which is available for £10 on Amazon. Investors of £1,000 will get dinner for 22 - at about three times the usual price!  Punters are being taken for mugs. But it is elective and they are free not to be mugs (and the £150 raised in three weeks seems to suggest that they are mostly exercising this right). It makes it hard for me to take their business seriously.


----------



## colacubes (May 31, 2013)

Quick question - anyone know of a battery recycling point in central Brixton.?  I've got a fuckton of them - they used to have one in Sainsburys & Boots but don't seem to any more.


----------



## Kanda (May 31, 2013)

There's one in Sainsburys up top of Hill.


----------



## Kanda (May 31, 2013)

This is opening in place of the Brixton Brew:


----------



## Brix69 (May 31, 2013)

The library has a battery recycling thing on the desk as you go in.


----------



## Rushy (May 31, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Quick question - anyone know of a battery recycling point in central Brixton.? I've got a fuckton of them - they used to have one in Sainsburys & Boots but don't seem to any more.


 
And the sainsbury on the corner of Lambert Rd / Brixton Hill.


----------



## pissflaps (May 31, 2013)

Kanda said:


> This is opening in place of the Brixton Brew:


 
EL FONTO FONTO FONTO!


----------



## colacubes (May 31, 2013)

Cheers all. Turns out the Sainsburys Local in the centre has one hidden in the corner by the newspapers. Both Boots and WHSmith no longer have them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 31, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah I think so, cos when I was there last week (early in the morning) the place was crawling with police and a van load of coppers who'd clearly been there all night were guarding the main entrance (most of them were asleep.) There are usually police at Kings, but never this many. They probably want to keep it low profile though.


 
Oh yeah, you often see the normal "resident" police or police escorting prisoners, but they're everywhere at the moment


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Quick question - anyone know of a battery recycling point in central Brixton.? I've got a fuckton of them - they used to have one in Sainsburys & Boots but don't seem to any more.


Pretty sure the recycling bank by Tescos on AL takes batteries.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 31, 2013)

There's a few chemists that recycle batteries


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 31, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Quick question - anyone know of a battery recycling point in central Brixton.? I've got a fuckton of them - they used to have one in Sainsburys & Boots but don't seem to any more.


Library in brixton (but only a medium size box I think.
There is also one by the hero of switzerland with (to my delight) a recycling point for low energy lightbulbs there too.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 31, 2013)

If you're fed up with having to wear your woollies in May, consider moving to Lapland. It was 29 degrees there the other day.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 31, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Library in brixton (but only a medium size box I think.
> There is also one by the hero of switzerland with (to my delight) a recycling point for low energy lightbulbs there too.


 
There's one outside the Acre Lane Tesco.


----------



## twistedAM (May 31, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Agreed. And if you don't ask you don't get. Same with the film investment discussed in another thread. I don't object to them asking but what irks me is the brazenness of the dreadful value for the 'investor' for ostensibly commercial projects. Rather than rewarding those with the goodwill to support their business, they are in fact worse off than those who don't support them. Investors of £50 are rewarded with a book which is available for £10 on Amazon. Investors of £1,000 will get dinner for 22 - at about three times the usual price! Punters are being taken for mugs. But it is elective and they are free not to be mugs (and the £150 raised in three weeks seems to suggest that they are mostly exercising this right). It makes it hard for me to take their business seriously.


 

If I had stacks of money I'd go for the top gift of free wraps for life and go in every five minutes and distribute the food to homeless or needy people.


----------



## Rushy (May 31, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> If I had stacks of money I'd go for the top gift of free wraps for life and go in every five minutes and distribute the food to homeless or needy people.


 
Maybe one of the food distribution charities could invest. Best £1,000 spent ever!


----------



## editor (May 31, 2013)

Chatted to one of the old school fruit and veg stall workers today. Said they're really struggling.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 31, 2013)

editor said:


> Chatted to one of the old school fruit and veg stall workers today. Said they're really struggling.


 
Must be all those businesses in Brixton Village buying their produce there....



























not

Although obviously there's lots of people that will use Sainsbury's on their way home from work because the market might be shut, and of course, people like me that have food deliveries or tend to shop up Streatham nowadays


----------



## leanderman (May 31, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Mick Jones went to school in Elm Park



You are kidding? Just about the only music I can be bothered to listen to is by the Clash.


----------



## leanderman (May 31, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> There's one outside the Acre Lane Tesco.



Poundland recycles batteries.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 31, 2013)

leanderman said:


> You are kidding? Just about the only music I can be bothered to listen to is by the Clash.


 
Not at all.  I think it was Strand Grammar School at the time


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 31, 2013)

Here you go

http://www.theclash.org.uk/TheClash.htm


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 31, 2013)

Tim Roth also went there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 31, 2013)

and this lot



> Rev. Donald Aird, Vicar of St Marks Church, Hamilton Terrace, London NW8 (1979–1995), founder of the Society of Christians and Jews.
> Vernon Butcher, Organist of the Chapel Royal.[9]
> David Guthrie Catcheside, seminal figure in the development of post-war genetics.[10]
> Charles Alfred Fisher, Professor of Geography, School of Oriental & African Studies.
> ...


----------



## leanderman (May 31, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and this lot



Wow!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 31, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Wow!


 
Shame on you for not knowing!

You're going to have to use that on your quiz now.

Q:  Name a famous ex-pupil of Elm Park (Strand) School other than Mick Jones


----------



## se5 (May 31, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah I think so, cos when I was there last week (early in the morning) the place was crawling with police and a van load of coppers who'd clearly been there all night were guarding the main entrance (most of them were asleep.) There are usually police at Kings, but never this many. They probably want to keep it low profile though.


 

Yes they were blocking the cycle path


----------



## editor (May 31, 2013)

It's well busy out on Coldharbour Lane tonight.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> It's well busy out on Coldharbour Lane tonight.



Well?


----------



## Sirena (May 31, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Quick question - anyone know of a battery recycling point in central Brixton.? I've got a fuckton of them - they used to have one in Sainsburys & Boots but don't seem to any more.


 
I think Argos do both battery and Britas filter recycling.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Shame on you for not knowing!
> 
> You're going to have to use that on your quiz now.
> 
> Q:  Name a famous ex-pupil of Elm Park (Strand) School other than Mick Jones



The setting of questions is very much delegated!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2013)

leanderman said:


> The setting of questions is very much delegated!


 
Maybe you could give quizmaster a few nudges in the right direction when he's next setting them


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 1, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Quick question - anyone know of a battery recycling point in central Brixton.? I've got a fuckton of them - they used to have one in Sainsburys & Boots but don't seem to any more.


 
The last time I asked this someone said any shop that sells batteries should also accept them for recycling.  I took mine to poundland.  I expect they binned them once I'd gone.   I think Sainsbury at the tube station has a tube of them between the tills and the window.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2013)

editor said:


> It's well busy out on Coldharbour Lane tonight.


totes


----------



## Winot (Jun 1, 2013)

editor said:


> It's well busy out on Coldharbour Lane tonight.



Bizarrely, Gremio was pretty much empty when we were there (12-1-ish - it all got a bit blurry).


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 1, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> The last time I asked this someone said any shop that sells batteries should also accept them for recycling.  I took mine to poundland.  I expect they binned them once I'd gone.   I think Sainsbury at the tube station has a tube of them between the tills and the window.



That was me, but I over-simplified. Apparently the rule since February 2010 is that shops selling more than 32kg of batteries a year (approx 345 x four-packs of AA batteries) have to provide battery recycling collection facilities in-store. This is true of the Acre Lane Tesco - it's one of the few reasons I go there now.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

se5 said:


> Yes they were blocking the cycle path


There was a guy in New York who got so fucked off with people parking in bike lanes (he actually got fined for NOT riding in the bike lane) that he just cycled straight into the vehicles on purpose, filmed the crashes and stuck them on YouTube 

Must have hurt a bit though.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...Cyclist-protest-video-becomes-online-hit.html


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 1, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah I think so, cos when I was there last week (early in the morning) the place was crawling with police and a van load of coppers who'd clearly been there all night were guarding the main entrance (most of them were asleep.) There are usually police at Kings, but never this many. They probably want to keep it low profile though.


 

He was definitely in there. They were all over the place yesterday morning but had gone by late afternoon when the media were reporting he'd been moved.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> He was definitely in there. They were all over the place yesterday morning but had gone by late afternoon when the media were reporting he'd been moved.


 
Yeah, saw that on the news yesterday and wondered if King's was suddenly clear of police!

How many police were taken off the streets to spend a week at King's eh?  

Should have just chucked him in a prison hospital


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 1, 2013)

Got a postcard saying that a 4G mast is coming to Brixton and Freeview may be disrupted. Anyone know where the mast is going to be, or when it will be switched on?


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2013)

Winot said:


> Bizarrely, Gremio was pretty much empty when we were there (12-1-ish - it all got a bit blurry).


Gremio seems to be struggling. It doesn't seem like the greatest idea to me, to be honest, but maybe it will pick up.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 1, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> He was definitely in there. They were all over the place yesterday morning but had gone by late afternoon when the media were reporting he'd been moved.


 
The Police were still there at 9pm when we came out of A+E


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> The Police were still there at 9pm when we came out of A+E


 
What the chuffin' 'eck took you to A&E last night?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Got a postcard saying that a 4G mast is coming to Brixton and Freeview may be disrupted. Anyone know where the mast is going to be, or when it will be switched on?


 
Known about that for ages.  I get a bad enough reception as it is


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 1, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> The Police were still there at 9pm when we came out of A+E



Probably something else. When we went in there were three full vans in front of the main entrance and three or four coppers guarding the ward next door who had all gone in the afternoon.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 1, 2013)

editor said:


> What the chuffin' 'eck took you to A&E last night?



Was the night before  

Unfortunately I've spent far too much time, and done too many trips to Kings A&E in the last couple of months than I'd want to, and looks like I may have to return again very soon.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Was the night before
> 
> Unfortunately I've spent far too much time, and done too many trips to Kings A&E in the last couple of months than I'd want to, and looks like I may have to return again very soon.


I'm really pleased we have one of the best hospitals in the world on our doorstep, cos I've been admitted to Kings six times in the past seven years, and Ms Hatter has been in two or three times as well. 

So fuck the privatising tory bastards.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2013)

After nearly two decades, I'm abandoning Granville Arcade as a shortcut into Atlantic Road on Saturdays: it's now far too crowded with with gawping clusters of tourists, pram-gangs and the occasional shopper clogging up the avenues.


----------



## indigolove (Jun 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Went past this today and it's currently being knocked down. Only about 1/8 of it still standing


----------



## indigolove (Jun 1, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Apparently that used to be Lexadon's office.


where is it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2013)

indigolove said:


> where is it?


 
It's Lambeth's old registry office on corner of Brixton Road and Gresham Road


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 1, 2013)

it's FUCKING JUNE :MAD:


----------



## zenie (Jun 1, 2013)

editor said:


> After nearly two decades, I'm abandoning Granville Arcade as a shortcut into Atlantic Road on Saturdays: it's now far too crowded with with gawping clusters of tourists, pram-gangs and the occasional shopper clogging up the avenues.



'Pram gangs' coming to a gentrified street near you soon 

Went to Electric Briston last night, I like what they've done with the place.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 2, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I'm really pleased we have one of the best hospitals in the world on our doorstep, cos I've been admitted to Kings six times in the past seven years, and Ms Hatter has been in two or three times as well.
> 
> So fuck the privatising tory bastards.


 
FUCKING EXACTLY THAT !!! 

I was born there, my kids were born there, and I'd be a dead man now if it weren't for them (as would many people close to me). We're VERY VERY blessed to have such a world-class institution on our doorstep. If I ever have any money/riches to leave behind me in this world, it will be to them NO-ONE else !!!


----------



## gabi (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't recognise the place you're talking about tbh. 'world class' 

I've been three times. First time I didnt actually see a doctor despite being covered in blood. 8 hours later I gave up and went to work where my boss took my pity on me and sent me private. Second time a similar story. Third time, not much of a wait - only about 3 hours. Had an x-ray and had to actually point out the fracture to the doctor who had just transferred, that was his excuse anyway. Worst hospital i've ever used.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 2, 2013)

I went there for a blood test once, and they managed to lose the pot of "me juice" somewhere between one end of the room and the other where it goes in the tube up to the lab.

Never again.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2013)

Good read found on the bus...


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm sure it is. 

Bring me sunshine, badgers.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 2, 2013)

"Dishonesty of Atheism" is by Roger Carswell telling the atheists why they're wrong.  I'm sure it's preaching to the converted no doubt.

Enjoyed the herne hill film fest last night outside the station.  Music & hip hop dancing and then Ang Lee's 'Eat Drink Man Women,'  how times change


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 2, 2013)

The London Underground radio show on InterFace Pirate Radio comes live and direct from Brixton this week.

5pm to 8pm with me playing some reggae to get you in that sunshine mood, then second half will be some electronic funk and whatever else I can conjour up! 

Requests considered 

http://www.interface.n.nu/







Chatroom here: http://www.pirate-radio.addr.com/chat/content/LazyEntrance.html


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 3, 2013)

Intereting bit in the latest Private Eye about London & Associated Properties (L.A.P.) who own (or used to own?) Granville Arcade/Brixton Village and Market Row. It's owner is Michael Heller, close mate of David Cameron, donator of £25,000 to the Tory party and recently knighted in the new year honours list. L.A.P. own another shopping centre down in Eastbourne which collapsed in December and still hasn't been properly repaired or reopened. Some of the tenants are still being charged rent!


----------



## fortyplus (Jun 3, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Intereting bit in the latest Private Eye about London & Associated Properties (L.A.P.) who own (or used to own?) Granville Arcade/Brixton Village and Market Row. It's owner is Michael Heller, close mate of David Cameron, donator of £25,000 to the Tory party and recently knighted in the new year honours list. L.A.P. own another shopping centre down in Eastbourne which collapsed in December and still hasn't been properly repaired or reopened. Some of the tenants are still being charged rent!


They're still the freeholders. InShops signed a 25 year lease with them pretty much at the peak of the Villaaage hysteria so presumably for top dollar.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 3, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> They're still the freeholders. InShops signed a 25 year lease with them pretty much at the peak of the Villaaage hysteria so presumably for top dollar.


 
If the rents keep going up and the occupancy remains at 100%, presumably the value keeps going up?


----------

